# Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM



## Anglerboard-Team (6. Juni 2006)

*Von Zebco und Anglerboard: 
Das Tippspiel zur WM​*
Die WM steht vor der Tür – uns selbstverständlich gibt’s für die fußballbegeisterten Boardies dazu auch ein Tippspiel. 

Mitmachen können dabei nur registrierte Boardies.

Dabei unterstützt uns wie so oft unser langjähriger Partner Zebco, dafür einen recht herzlichen Dank an Zebco und im speziellen auch an Frerk Petersen!!

www.Zebco.de

Das gibt es zu gewinnen (wie immer alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges, haben mehrere Tipper die gleiche Punktzahl, wird gelost):

1 x Crypton Spin 3 m, 
1 x Crypton Vector Rolle # 40, 
1 x Energy TiMag Rolle # 50, 
1 x Rhino DF System Feeder 3,65 m, 
1 x Rhino Xtra Telerute 150 3,30 m, 

Und so funktioniert es:

*Hier gehts zum Tippspiel* 

Einfach tippen (geht bis kurz vor dem jeweiligen Spielbeginn)

Folgendermaßen werden Punkte vergeben:
1.: Richtiges Ergebnis: 10 Punkte

2. Richtige Differenz (Beispiel: 2:1 getippt - Das Spiel geht 4:3 aus): 
8 Punkte
Die Ausnahme sind Tipps auf Unentschieden.

3.: Richtige Tendenz (Beispiel: 1:0 getippt bzw. Unentschieden 0:0 – 
Spiel geht 3:0 bzw. bei Unentschieden 2:2 aus): 5 Punkte

Ausgewertet wird automatisch vom System.

Wir wünschen Euch allen viel Spaß beim tippen, ein spannendes und interessantes WM – Turnier, und sollte Deutschland zu früh ausscheiden könnt Ihr ja immer noch angeln gehen

 Zebco Europe GmbH | Elsterbogen 12-14 | 21255 Tostedt | Tel.: (04182) 2943-0 |


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Super Tippspiel  

Na dann mal los


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Kannst Du bis ja vor dem "abschicken" der einzelnen Gruppen - danach ist natürlich Schluß )
Da könntet ihr ja sonst beschexxxsen )
Hab auch schon getippt, da habt Ihr eh alle keine Chance mehr auf den ersten Preis)
Haben übrigens bis jetzt schon über 180 Member mitgemacht...


----------



## JohnvanJerk (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Klasse Aktion Zebco. Super auf die Beine gestellt Anglerboard !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Danke )


----------



## Mefotom (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hallo Anglerboard Team,

Klasse Sache, Super gemacht.#6 

Bin mal gespannt, wer gewinnt.

Viel Glück an alle Thomas


----------



## HD4ever (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ja supi ! #6
und schon die ersten 48 Tips eingehackt .... :m


----------



## thefinish (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

der hammer,echt top


----------



## Soxl (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ahoi!


			
				Anglerboard-Team schrieb:
			
		

> ...und sollte Deutschland zu früh ausscheiden könnt Ihr ja immer noch angeln gehen...



Wieso? Geht's um Fussball oder um Deutschland?   Ausserdem, wenn das so ist, dann darf ich jetzt gleich angeln gehen, oder? |kopfkrat :m  ...dabei komm ich grad' zurück vom Wasser :g 

Als "nicht von patriotischen Anflügen Betroffener" sieht man das ganze etwas entspannter, wünsch' uns ein spannendes Turnier das hoffentlich guten Fußball bringt...

Auch von mir ein ganz herzliches "DANKE SCHÖN" ans AB-Team und an Zebco #6 #r 

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## Elbfischer3 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Viele Grüße und ein fettes DANKE auch von mir. Echt super Aktion von Euch und Zebco!!!! Respekt für die Organisatoren. Dann kann ich tagsüber Zanderangeln und an meiner Rolle kurbeln und abends Daumendrücken für das Gewinnspiel (Meine Hände tun mir jetzt schon leid ;-) )

Also Danke #6


----------



## Stefan6 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin,hab auch gerade meine Tips abgeschickt:m


----------



## Magic_Moses (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Da sucht man Tage und Woche nach einem ordentlichen Tippspiel mit möglichst geringen Kosten und trotzdem attraktiven Preisen und dann bekommt man(n) das quasi direkt vor die Haustür geliefert. #6 

Ich nehme die Feeder-Rute und für Thomas als Trostpreis das Nagelset. :q 

Danke an Zebco und alle Verantwortlichen im Board!


----------



## miramar (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Da sucht man Tage und Woche nach einem ordentlichen Tippspiel mit möglichst geringen Kosten und trotzdem attraktiven Preisen und dann bekommt man(n) das quasi direkt vor die Haustür geliefert. #6
> 
> Ich nehme die Feeder-Rute und für Thomas als Trostpreis das Nagelset. :q
> 
> Danke an Zebco und alle Verantwortlichen im Board!



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen - da in der Firma nix stattfindet diesmal war ich bis eben auch noch ohne Tippspiel, also DANKE für die Mühe und arbeit die ihr euch gemacht habt!! #h


----------



## florian1603 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Echt super Aktion
Weiter so


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Müßt Ihr gut tippen, sind schon gleich 300 Tipper bis jetzt nach anderthalb Tagen )


----------



## micha357 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Super sache weiter so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß micha357


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

bin auch dabei......:m


----------



## rotauge88 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

tipp tipp hurra

habe mich auch angemeldet. bin mal gespannt. letzte wm habe ich völlig daneben gelegen, waren ja viele überraschungen dabei.


----------



## Fitti (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Werd hier tierisch abräumen :m


----------



## Reisender (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Der Ball ist Rund !!!

So habe ich auch meine Tipps ab gegeben.......#h #h #h 

Immer auf Risiko und voll rein......ins gewühl.|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 

Sollte ich Gewinnen, werde ich allen Boardern ein Foto vom Gewinn senden......per PN.|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## DanyS73 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Aktuell spielen 326 Tipper mit! Das wird dann eine richtig schöne Aktion. 

Da sollte es doch wohl drinnen sein, dass einer der Preise meiner wird.

|kopfkrat ok ... vor dem Spiel ist nach dem Spiel und da der Ball rund ist wird er wohl auch an mir vorbei rollen. Egal. Mitmachen ist das Ziel und wenn ich unter die ersten 100 komme bin ich schon froh!

Allen viel Spaß beim MITFIEBERN !!!


----------



## Marcus van K (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

1A Aktion von euch und Zebco........#6 

Hab auch meine ersten 48 Tipps abgegeben na mal sehen welche Mannschaften ab dem 24 Juni noch mitspielen dürfen um den Pott.

DA BIN ICH JAMAL GESPANNT, OB ICH NEUGIERIG BIN.


----------



## Supporter (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Da sucht man Tage und Woche nach einem ordentlichen Tippspiel mit möglichst geringen Kosten und trotzdem attraktiven Preisen und dann bekommt man(n) das quasi direkt vor die Haustür geliefert. #6
> 
> Ich nehme die Feeder-Rute und für Thomas als Trostpreis das Nagelset. :q
> 
> Danke an Zebco und alle Verantwortlichen im Board!


Alle 48 Tipps,noch vor Anpfiff abgegeben,will ja der wahre,AB-WM-TIPP-KÖNIG werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Fürs Eröffnungsspiel hab ich mal 2:1 getippt, mal sehen wies kommt )


----------



## tanner (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

so habe jetzt auch mitgemacht, was mich interessieren würde ist, wie der Endstand der Gruppen aussieht (Zusammenfassung der Boarditipps), ist aber bestimmt nicht machbar.


----------



## Marc38120 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

geile sache!!!!!!!! dickes lob auch von mir!!!!!!!!!!! zebco ruled


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



> so habe jetzt auch mitgemacht, was mich interessieren würde ist, wie der Endstand der Gruppen aussieht (Zusammenfassung der Boarditipps), ist aber bestimmt nicht machbar.



Endstand der Gruppen? was meinstn damit?


----------



## tapaesser (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ Franz, ich denke mal das soll eine Auswertung aller Boarditipps sein zusammengefasst in einer Gruppentabelle.
Also etwa so : Gruppe A   Boarditip        Tatsächlich
                         xyz         1
                          abc        2

usw.


----------



## tanner (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@tapaesser - ja so war es gemeint, habs ein wenig blöd ausgedrückt

sorry Franz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ich gewinn das ding eh,bei basketballtipspielen bion ich immer unter top 30 unter ca 6000 leuten gewesen,meiste top 10,könnt also einpacken!


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				tanner schrieb:
			
		

> @tapaesser - ja so war es gemeint, habs ein wenig blöd ausgedrückt
> 
> sorry Franz



ne, das geht leider nicht.


----------



## esox_105 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

#r , super Sache, die da auf die Beine gestellt wurde #6 .


... übrigens wird der jenige welcher gewinnen, der am wenigsten Fußballsachverstand besitzt,

























...... und das bin ich :q .


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Müßt Ihr gut tippen, sind schon gleich 300 Tipper bis jetzt nach anderthalb Tagen )



Jetzt sinds schon über 400 .... oh weh :q


----------



## jonie79 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Echt klasse, bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Gert Tucholski (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Gute Sache 

Tipp:BRD-Costa  1:3


----------



## drathy (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Find das Ganze auch ne Top-Sache...noch ein Grund mehr bei der WM mitzufiebern...^^


----------



## itze (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

JoJoJo, das gib auch von mir ein fettes #6 

Ich weiß zwar, dass meine Chancen mit jedem weitern Teilnehmer sinken, aber das hier ist so gut, das muss ich einfach weitererzählen |bla: 

Wünsche allen viel Glück und einen Punkt weniger als mir  

gruß, itze


----------



## Kuscheltier (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Alle Tipps abgeschickt


----------



## miramar (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> #r , super Sache, die da auf die Beine gestellt wurde #6 .
> 
> 
> ... übrigens wird der jenige welcher gewinnen, der am wenigsten
> ...



vergiss es, die Gewinne könnt ihr jetzt gleich zu mir schicken, ICH habe nämlich so gar keinen Plan... 

ähm WO findet die WM doch gleich wieder statt???? In Hamburg??? COOL da wohne ich ja! Was für ein zufall.... |uhoh: #d #d #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Wow, schon 580 Tipper )


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Gert Tucholski schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Sache
> 
> Tipp:BRD-Costa  1:3



Egal was Du einwirfst, aber Du solltest es schnellstens absetzen!


----------



## real-tiger69 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Auch von mir ein dickes großes LOB !
Finde diese auch Idee wahnsinnig gut - Hut ab !!!
Nur schade dass ihr das Nachsehen haben werdet, denn den Tipweltmeister in Euren Reihen zu haben macht es Euch nicht gerade einfach


----------



## xxxxxx (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hallo

Finde es super schade das jetzt schon Spamm PM vom Board selber kommen.
Ihr würdet besser Fischen gehen als so n scheiß zu machen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## NorbertF (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich werde letzter, wollen wir wetten?
Obwohl wenn jemand dagegen wettet werde ich bestimmt nur vorletzter 
Bin das voll Glückskind bei Spielen ... 
Aber ich hab trotzdem Spass dran  :m


----------



## Nikita (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Leute ihr seid sooo geil!!!!

jetzt kann die WM losgehn.....hat gleich ne andere Qualität, wenn gewettet wird!

die WM wird sowas von fett
freu

keep on fishing
nikita


----------



## miramar (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Kyllfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Finde es super schade das jetzt schon Spamm PM vom Board selber kommen.
> Ihr würdet besser Fischen gehen als so n scheiß zu machen.
> ...


 und Du sammel erst mal Board erfahrungen bevor du so meldungen los lässt! das ist die erste PM die ich vom board bekommen habe, und wäre ich nicht zufällig über das Tippspiel gestolpert hätte  ich mich sehr über die PM gefreut (hab ich auch so...) und die große resonanz zeigt ja das die members eifrig dabei sind... Und ein tip von mir - einfach löschen, ok?


----------



## tapaesser (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Wow , welch herzlicher Ton.

Ich für mich finde die Nachricht gut. Kann ja mal angehen dass ein Boardi nicht alles liest.


----------



## Angler77 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

hmm 

:-( ich kann nicht Tippen ! 
Das hängt bei mir immer so komisch ! 
Ich kann einfach nicht die tore eingeben !


----------



## drachel (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@alle

Hab schon mal *die* 48 Tipps, nach Computersimulation, Sternenbilder, Meinung meiner Liebsten und der bö... Schwiegermutter, abgegeben:g
So, reibe schon mal meine Hände und sage *DANKE *an das AB-Team und 
natürlich ebenso dem Sponsor ZEBCO.
TL Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Nu sinds schon 700 ))


----------



## miramar (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Angler77 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm
> 
> :-( ich kann nicht Tippen !
> Das hängt bei mir immer so komisch !
> Ich kann einfach nicht die tore eingeben !


Das liegt bestimmt an deine Sicherehitseinstellung unter "Extra" Bestimmt Java nicht aktiviert....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Oder AOL - User ))))


----------



## 0Fänger (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Kostet das Gewinnspiel eigentlich etwas?


----------



## taildancer (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

muss ich die komplette gruppe tippen,bevor ich auf mein tipp drücke?oder kann ich die anderen spiele erst ein paar tage später tippen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



> Kostet das Gewinnspiel eigentlich etwas?


Zeit )))


> muss ich die komplette gruppe tippen,bevor ich auf mein tipp drücke?oder kann ich die anderen spiele erst ein paar tage später tippen?


Eine Gruppe kann man nur gesamt drücken, muss also getippt haben bevor das erste Gruppenspiel losgeht, so hab ich das verstanden


----------



## taildancer (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ach so,ich dachte am kann bis kurz vor anfang des jeweiligen spiels tippen!
muss mal einer deutlicher machen.

zitat aus der pm:"Einfach tippen (geht bis kurz vor dem jeweiligen Spielbeginn)"


----------



## Angler77 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

nix AOL User  

Java ? ne eigendlich an ! aber wo sehe ich das denn sonst ?


----------



## Dok (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Man kann immer bis vor dem jeweiligem Spielbeginn Tippen!!! Auch wenn andere Spiele der Gruppe früher stattgefunden haben.


----------



## taildancer (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

sehr juut!DANKE dok!

also jetzt noch mal für die ganz dummen,wie z.B. ich!
ich kann heute die spiele deutschland-puerto rico und polen-ecuador tippen und übermorgen polen-deutschland und ecuador-puerto rico 30 min vor spielbeginn!?


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



> ach so,ich dachte am kann bis kurz vor anfang des jeweiligen spiels tippen!


ja, das kann man auch!!!

du musst nicht!!!! die ganze Gruppe auf einmal tippen... 

Man kann ein Ergebnis eintragen - und dann auf "Mein Tipp" gehen. Dann wird nur dieses Ergebnis gespeichert, die anderen Ergebnisse kann man dann später tippen. Indem man es genauso macht, einfach Ergebnis eingeben... und dann auf "Mein Tipp"...










.... aus eigener Erfahrung:
Ich empfehle gleich alles zu tippen, denn wenn man nur mal einen Tag verpennt... dann sinken die Gewinnchancen doch schon erheblich. Ist mir bei solchen Tippspielen selbst schon sehr oft passiert


----------



## cave (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

sauerei, das man über private messages mit werbung zugetextet wird. einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## Dok (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ihr könnt hier alle unsere Services *kostenlos* nutzen und davon wird ja auch kräftig gebrauch gemacht. 
Sich dann aber bei einem kostenlosen Dienst derartig über *eine* PM aufzuregen die nur gut gemeint war (nicht selten bekomme ich zu hören das wir nicht genug auf Gewinnspiele hinweisen) finde ich vollkommen unverschämt!
Es wird keiner gezwungen hier angemeldet zu sein!


----------



## taildancer (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

danke nochmal,franz u dok!
Ja,frechheit,bin seit über 2 jahren hier angemeldet habe heute die erste spam-pm bekommen!das nimmt langsam überhand!
und diese macht mich auch noch auf dieses wirklich gelungene tipp-spiel aufmerksam!SAUEREI!...jetzt hab ich kaum noch platz in meinem pm ordner!

man man man...

eigendlich hätte niemand auf das gejammer eingehen dürfen.Tja...zu spät!


----------



## Brosme00 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich schließe mich dem Lobgesang an. Hab Ihr toll eingefädelt. Danke an Euch und Zebco. Wenn ich mit meinen Wahnsinnstipps gewinnen sollte, lade ich alle Boardis zum Tieftauchen auf den Grund des St. Andreasgraben ein. Alles natürlich ohne Sauerstofflaschen und Tauchboot. Es heißt also " Daumen drücken ".

Gruß Brosme


----------



## Angler77 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

geschafft ! Neues java update und alles ging  nur ich habe alles aufeinmal getippt ..... schade ich dachte das muss ma negal nun ist zu spät ! 

Bis dann !

(Ich bin auch in anderen Forum in einem wird das auch gespielt und da bekam auch jeder ne PM also !)


----------



## Dieter Schareina (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Sag mal, wie bist du denn drauf????
nichts für ungut!
halte die Daumen.....
mfg   DS


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Bei jetzt über 900 Tippren fallen di zwei, drei Meckerer ja eh bloß in den Promille- und noch nicht mal in Prozentbereich - kann jeder mit leben, denke ich ))


----------



## Esoxfreund (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Super, klasse Aktion !!

Nach der Königsdiziplin Angeln kommt ja nur noch Fußball  
Die zweitschönste Sache der Welt und jeder kann mitmachen, ist doch prima

Gruß @Esoxfreund


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Heute abend gehts los ))


----------



## RedIndian (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

man gut das dieses spiel mal kostenlos ist!
die gewinne sind geil!

ist eh glückssache!


----------



## tapaesser (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ cave

wie schon auf Seite 2 kommentiert, nützt meckern nicht viel. Schon gar nicht wenn man seit 2004 Boardmitglied ist und schon sage und schreibe 10 mal gepostet hat. Hier im Board gibt es genug Mitglieder, die in mehreren Threads posten  und das teilweise sehr ausführlich  und tiefgehend. Genau für diese und viele  andere Boardmitglieder war die automatische Nachricht, mit dem Hinweis auf dieses  SUPER TIP SPIEL gedacht. Ich für mich bedanke mich bei den Adminis für den Hinweis. >Danke für die PN mit dem Hinweis auf das WM-Tipspiel. Ohne den Hinweis hätte ich es glatt übersehen. Tolles Ding<

Macht bitte weiter so #6#6

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## rudlinger (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei jetzt über 900 Tippren fallen di zwei, drei Meckerer ja eh bloß in den Promille- und noch nicht mal in Prozentbereich - kann jeder mit leben, denke ich ))


Manchmal muss man auch ******** an sich vorbeischwimmen lassen  In diesem Sinne, weiter so!


----------



## MelaS72 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Super Aktion! Vom AB, sowie von Zebco! #6
da ich glücklich verheiratet bin, lasse ich besser die Hände weg vom Tippspiel  für sowas ist Männe und Junior zuständig.
Junior hat sich tierisch drüber gefreut, dass ihm mal hier im AB einer ne PN geschrieben hat, und nochmehr hat er sich gefreut, über den Hinweis über das Tippspiel. Da er aber erst 6 Jahre alt ist, tippt er mit Papa zusammen #6
Ich wünsche allen viel Spass heute abend beim Eröffnungsspiel gucken. Ich werde mich mit meiner Freundin zum Spazierengehen treffen oder angeln gehen und  geniessen, dass alles vorm TV hängt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Jetzt sinds schon über 1000 Tipper, das geht ja ab wie Schmidts Katze )


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Alles durchgetippt...

Noch 7 Stunden dann gehts los...ein 3:1

beste Grüsse der Stefan


----------



## Supporter (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Wer Lust und Zeit hat,hier auch noch schnell mitmachen und das AB.-WM Team auf Platz 1 zubringen |wavey:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75451


----------



## fischMNA (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Super Idee vom Board und ZEBCO,#6 
wer nicht will muß ja nich....
Da ich demnächst noch im Urlaub unterwegs bin, werde ich die letzten Spiele blind tippen.|kopfkrat 
Hat in meiner Firma schon mal einer gemacht und sah nicht schlecht dabei aus...
Also viel Glück an alle...


----------



## taildancer (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

uiuiuiuiuuuuuiiii...bin aufgeregt wie'n kleines kind vor weihnachten!!!!!!!!!
allerdings weniger wegen dem tippspiel...da ist vollkommen klar,dass ICH gewinne!!!!...6std. noch!!!


----------



## Honeyball (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Vielen vielen Dank an alle, die dieses Tippspiel möglich gemacht haben
und ganz besonderen Dank wegen der PN 

Den beiden Meckerern sei gesagt, dass man ja wohl einstellen kann, ob man eine Mail bekommt, wenn eine PN eingeht, man es also selbst in der Hand hat.
Ansonsten gilt der Spruch: Schweigen ist Gold, Dummquatschen ist Blech, oder so ähnlich...:q


----------



## Chicago Angler (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Super Spiel!  Danke an alle Beteiligten!


----------



## Alf Stone (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Das Tippspiel ist super. 
Aber um mal konstruktive Kritik zu üben, möchte ich anmerken, daß ich es schlecht finde, daß man seine Ergebnisse nicht mehr ändern kann, wenn man einmal alles getippt hat.
Sollte ich zu ungeschickt sein und da was nicht peilen, bitte ich hiermit um Hilfe. Denn eigentlich wollte ich erst mal schauen wie die Mannschaften so drauf sind und dann entsprechend tippen. Hab nur schon sicherheitshalber mal alles getippt, falls ich mal keine Zeit habe oder es vergesse...


----------



## JohnvanJerk (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

NA, ob es dir dann einen Vorteil verschafft ist ja dann auch noch ne Frage !!

Wünsche allen gleich nen richtig geiles Spiel !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Jetzt könnte der Schiri abpfeifen - ich hab 2:1 getippt ))))


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt könnte der Schiri abpfeifen - ich hab 2:1 getippt ))))


Immer diese Schwaben |supergri aber vergiss es Thomas Poldi und Co schießen noch 2 Tore |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ich hab natürlich auch 2:1 getippt , naja noch ein Halbzeit ,hoffentlich bleibt es dabei :q


----------



## Lachsy (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Nix noch ein tor für uns dann ist mein Tip gold wert 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## oknel (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

2:2 ???


mfg


----------



## Lachsy (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

oknel,ein tor für uns heißt . ein tor für die Deutsche Mannschaft...................oder muss ich jetzt mein perso vorlegen :g 

3:1 heißt mein Tip

edit : er darf abpfeifen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## sebastian (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Mein Tipp is 4:2 haha 
1 Minute vorm abpfiff


----------



## Student (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Juhu, 8 Punkte *g*


----------



## Lachsy (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Lachsy 8 point...........................winni nur 5 point....................jippi ich führe vor meinem männe


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin Moin , 
war dich dran 4:1 getippt und Endstand 4:2 :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tipp is 4:2 haha
> 1 Minute vorm abpfiff



wieso kann man noch seinen Tipp 1 minute vor Apfiff geben ?


----------



## Lachsy (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				-Andreas- schrieb:
			
		

> wieso kann man noch seinen Tipp 1 minute vor Apfiff geben ?


Andreas ruhig blut oder siehst du sebastian unter die ersten 6 ?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Tscha, mein 2:1 war ja fast richtig )))

Dafür lieg ich bei Polen - Ecuador schon komplett daneben, da hatte ich 2:0 getippt :-(((

Und das 4:2 haben immerhin 6 Leute richtig getippt, sogar Dok ))


----------



## Lachsy (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

naja thomas da lieg ich noch gut mit einem unendschieden, kann noch kommen


----------



## Franky (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ Andreas (und alle anderen)


> Einfach tippen (geht bis kurz vor dem jeweiligen Spielbeginn


Was später abgegeben wird -> siehe Sebastian... :q:q:q


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ok.also immer vor dem Spiel tippen, bin ja mal gespannt ob Polen verliert ,habe ja für Ecuador 1:0 getippt |wavey:


----------



## darksnake (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Was macht den Polen???
Hatte 2:1 getippt für Polen...

Ich denke mal Deutschland hat in dieser Gruppe endgeile chanchen für nen Gruppensieg!


----------



## Franky (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ Andreas:
In der Kollegenrunde hab ich auch den Aussenseitertipp abgegeben... *daumendrück*

@ Dunkle Schlange:
HIER hab ich auch 2:1 für unsere polnischen Freunde getippt... Sah ich bis 21:02 auch als realistisch an... Aber nu....


----------



## Hacker (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Super Gewinnspiel aber wo kann man eine Tabelle sehen wer bist jetzt meisten Punkte hat.

Montag gibt es zweites Eroeffnungsspiel mit U.S boys juhu


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



> wo kann man eine Tabelle sehen wer bist jetzt meisten Punkte hat.



Zur Tabelle

Noch bin ich mit meinem Platz 646 im Mittelfeld )

Da hol ich alles wieder auf, heute abend mach ich 30 Punkte!!

England : Paraguay  3 : 1  
Trinidad und Tobago : Schweden 1 : 3  
Argentinien : Elfenbeinküste  2 : 2


----------



## René F (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hmmmm...
Ich bin auf 424. Mit dem Ergebnissen hätte ich auch wirklich nicht gerechnet.
Naja, heute wird´s besser!


----------



## Supporter (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Wie kann ich schnell sehen,auf welchem Platz ich liege?Bei 1150 Tippern,ist die Suche recht nervig,wäre Klasse wenn mein Name da in Rot steht :q


----------



## choose!! (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich schnell sehen,auf welchem Platz ich liege?Bei 1150 Tippern,ist die Suche recht nervig,wäre Klasse wenn mein Name da in Rot steht :q


 
.....mir geht es genauso.Trotz genauem mehrmaligen studieren der Liste finde ich meinen Namen nicht.#c :c 
....und das obwohl ich schon sagenhafte 8 Punkte habe....(grins)


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Geht doch ganz einfach: 

STRG+F drücken und euren Namen eingeben


----------



## Katerkopp (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Kyllfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Finde es super schade das jetzt schon Spamm PM vom Board selber kommen.
> Ihr würdet besser Fischen gehen als so n scheiß zu machen.
> ...


...wie bist du denn drauf?#c 
Spam wird übrigens mit einen  m nur geschrieben
ich hab auch mitgemacht,tolle sache und tolle idee


----------



## petriheil (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

hab da auch mitgemacht
schaun wir mal


----------



## Katerkopp (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt hier alle unsere Services *kostenlos* nutzen und davon wird ja auch kräftig gebrauch gemacht.
> Sich dann aber bei einem kostenlosen Dienst derartig über *eine* PM aufzuregen die nur gut gemeint war (nicht selten bekomme ich zu hören das wir nicht genug auf Gewinnspiele hinweisen) finde ich vollkommen unverschämt!
> Es wird keiner gezwungen hier angemeldet zu sein!


#6  so ist das Dok
manch einer weiss vieleicht gar nicht was das für zeit,geduld und geld kostet solch eine internetseite zu eröffnen,bzw. zu erhalten


----------



## Angler77 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ach ich findes das bei und im ANglerboard Noch ganz übersichtlich ! In einem anderen Board sieht es im mom so aus: 

Deine PlatzierungDeine Punkte*23638*
von 153865

(zusammen mit 100.760 anderen)*2
WM-Punkte*


----------



## Angler77 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

hmm kann mann schelcht erkennen also: 

Mein Punkte: 2 
Platz: 23638 (light daran das mein nick mit F anfängt wegen abc..)
Mittspieler: 153865
So viele haben auch 2 Punkte: 100.760


----------



## Supporter (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht doch ganz einfach:
> 
> STRG+F drücken und euren Namen eingeben


#6 DANKE #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder AOL - User ))))


Heeeeeeeee alter Schwabe , das sag ich als AOL User den Mefo´s die machen dann beim nächsten mal einen großen Bogen um Deinen Köder und die Hornis auch :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Angler77 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

10 Punkten beim


----------



## Angler77 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

10 Punkten beim Spiel ! (England - Paraguay) 

Mensch .... seit der 3 Min am zittern  

nun noch 20 Punkte .... Obwohl da sind meine Tips sehr sehr eigenartig ... !

Sorry wegen meinen 2 mal 10 Punkte ! Ich weiß Nicht irgendwie muss meine tastur oder so gespakt haben ... ich war am schreiben und dann kann auch schon die anzige mit entschuldigung sie können nur ales 25 sec. eine ...... ! 

Also bitte einfach ig.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

1175 Tipper !!! Ich finde das echt Wahnsinn wie ansteckend die Weltmeisterschaft ist. Die Schweden machen echt Druck.....aber es klappt irgendwie nicht !!!


----------



## Lachsy (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Glückwunsch an den "kleinen" underdock.
den punkt habt ihr euch verdient #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Hacker (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

SO wer hat Schweden vs Trinidad tobago richtig. Ich kann es nicht fassen und die ganzen schwedischen Maedels die ich troesten koennte. Aber nein is ja nur Atlantik dazwischen


----------



## JohnvanJerk (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

jupp haben die trinis gut durchgehalten. ich hatte für schweden getippt. mist meine punkte sind wech


----------



## Lachsy (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				JohnvanJerk schrieb:
			
		

> jupp haben die trinis gut durchgehalten. ich hatte für schweden getippt. mist meine punkte sind wech



ich sogar sieg für die trinis |supergri


----------



## JohnvanJerk (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

aha, so holst du dir deine punkte !!  diesmal hat es nicht geklappt


----------



## Lachsy (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

pssssssssssst, wenn die torlatte heute 10 cm höher gewesen wäre häts geklappt :q 
mfg Lachsy


----------



## JohnvanJerk (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ja der war echt knapp, aber so gesehen hätte schweden 10: 1 gewonnen. ABer gleich kommt das näüchste Spiel


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin Moin ,
hee Thomas9904 was is los mit Dir #d #d #d ? Hab gerade mal die Rangliste nachgeschaut und knurrhenne , ihres Zeiches meine Frau :q , ist knapp 400 Plätze vor Dir :q :q :q  aber nur 25 Plätze vor mir :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Scholli79 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hallöle...

Ist zwar schon was spät, aber auch von mir ein dickes Lob ans Anglerboard Team und Zebco. Ist echt ne tolle Sache mit dem WM Tip #6

Mfg und Petri
Marcel


----------



## JohnvanJerk (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

jaaah, anschlusstreffer elfenbeinküste !!!


----------



## Lex (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Cool, hab gerade 300 Plätze gutgemacht :q


----------



## Jui (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Supersache, das Tippspiel,
habe selbst im Betrieb mal ein Tippspiel auf die Beine gestellt, damals noch ohne PC, weiß also, was das für eine Mühe macht. Vielen Dank dafür.
Zu den Tipps:
Geht doch, Geht doch! 
Rang 144 nach den ersten 5 Spielen. 
Geballte Revierpower, ma sagen|supergri ! 
Erste Überraschung war ja schon da; SWE - TnT 0-0. Hatte das Ergebnis irgendeiner auf der Rechnung? Unter anderem lebt so eine Veranstaltung davon. Hoffe auf weitere. Muß aber nicht unbedingt gegen die Klinsmänner sein #d .
Viel Spaß weiterhin bei der WM und dem Tippspiel.
Jui


----------



## petriheil (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

hab auch meine ersten 10 punkte


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich bin auf Platz 946 "abgesackt" :-((((


----------



## Supporter (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

supporter: 264|wavey:


----------



## Angler77 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

SWE - TnT = 0:0 ........ mein Tip war 2:2 (eigendlich wollte ich das nciht tippen aber ich habe mich vertan ! ) Ich wollte 3:1 für Schweden tippen ....... aber nun bin ich auch nicht böse  

Viel Glück auch denn andern !

Mein PLATZ: 16 

Ich hoffe mal das es soweiter geht !


----------



## petriheil (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf Platz 946 "abgesackt" :-((((


 
dann bist du ja bei mir ich 952#h


----------



## pike1984 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Mist, hab Serbien-Montenegro überschätzt#q. Aber is ja noch Zeit:q.


----------



## pike1984 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Fatal. Platz 805:c!


----------



## Biggeräuber (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				pike1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Fatal. Platz 805:c!


 
Hab nen guten Tipp - angeln gehen, hab gestern zwei super Fänge gemacht u. auf einmal spielen die alle so wie ich getippt hab....von 586 auf 160 - also ran an den Fisch :m


----------



## petriheil (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

so jetzt auf 821


----------



## JohnvanJerk (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

1:0 Mexico !!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

gerade ausgeschrieben und schon 1 :1


----------



## Dok (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Sieht gut aus, denn ich habe 2:1 getippt..... :q


----------



## Magic_Moses (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht gut aus, denn ich habe 2:1 getippt..... :q


 
Dann hast du hoffentlich so viel Ahnung, wie dein aktueller Platz vermuten lässt, denn ich habe auch 2:1 getippt.
Allerdings machen mir die langen Kerls im Sturm der Iraner da etwas Sorgen.......

Außerdem kann dir das Ergebnis doch egal sein - als Admin schreibt man sich das schön :q


----------



## Angler77 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hope  noch 1:1 mein Tipp war auch : 2:1 für mex ....... na ja hoffen wir !


----------



## Magic_Moses (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Abpfeifen!!!!! :q


----------



## Angler77 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

und zack .... es steht 2:1  hoffentlich hilft es mir ...... ! 

Heute von Platz 16 auf Paltz 157 runter  *heul*


----------



## Angler77 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

na super .... das wars für Iran Und das wars mit meinem Points !

Ich trauer mit dem iran


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin Moin ,
glaube ich bleib beim Horni angeln , hab mich sowas von vertippt :q . Hatte doch glatt ein 1:1 getippt und nun sowas :q :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Angler77 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

tja nun bin ich auch noch auf 210 gerutsch Heute morgen war noch noch 16 *heul*


----------



## petriheil (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

auf sieg für mexico dafür auf780

geht doch langsam vorran


----------



## pike1984 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hehe, mein Tipp:m. Und jetz auf auf 497 (oder 402 mit vielen andren). Jetz hoff ich mal auf Portugal und am Donnerstag auf dicke Hechte zum Saisonstart.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich werde mal vorsichtshalber mein vorlautes Posting Nr. 3 widerrufen,
ABER:
Es geht vorwärts )
Jetzt von Platz 946 auf Platz 441 ))


----------



## Franky (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Jepp!!  Endlich mal ein hundertprozentiger Treffer!!! :z


----------



## Lachsy (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

jippi platz 279
Winni : 543

3 punkte dazwischen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nikita (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

grovie ich bin 65.!!!!

keep on fishing 
nikita


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin Moin , 
bin auf 576 abgerutscht :c :c :c und was schlimmer ist Frauchen (knurrhenne )steht auf Platz 433 . Das gibt ja wieder ein Gelächter heute Abend 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Elbfischer3 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Jaaaaaa ich auch! Endlich mal 100%!!!!

Platz 190 und endlich mal weg vom Mittelfeld!

Jetzt nur noch nen 2:0 für Portugal und vordere Plätze, ich komme...


----------



## Pernod (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Da sieht´s ja bis jetzt garnicht mal so schlecht für mich aus. Platz 10. #6 

Aber das kann sich ja auch ganz schnell wieder ändern. :c


----------



## Nikita (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@Pernod

10. is schon mal ganz stark!!!!
aber es geht ja wirklich nur um die Gaudie, weil Chancen auf den Gewinn darf sich ja wirklich keiner ausrechnen...schließlich gewinnen ja nur die ersten 5...oder?


----------



## Pernod (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@Nikita

Logisch geht´s nur um die Gaudi.Einfach nur Just for Fun.
Aber als Preis hätten ja mal `n Paar Harrison´s rausspringen können. :q 

Ich weiss,ich weiss, ist ja nicht Mad´s WM Tippspiel.#d


----------



## Nikita (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

man ein Tor mehr und ich wäre unter den top 50 gewesen....und so bin ich mit 91 grad noch unter den Top 100....naja so ist das Leben *schluchz*


----------



## Lachsy (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

naja 1 Tor mehr und ich hätte die ersten 10 punkte eingefahren, so nur 5

behaupte mein platz 279 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Abgerutscht auf 446 :-((


----------



## Lachsy (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

thomas vergiß es, schwaben haben keine ahnung von fussball, nur vom schotten sein :q :q :q :q :q 

oder rollste das feld von unten auf 
mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



> oder rollste das feld von unten auf


Genauuuuu!!
Jetzt gehts loos, jetzt gehts loos...... )))


----------



## Butter (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin!

Platz 1004!!   #d #d #d

Und ich hab gedacht, ich verstehe bischen was vom Fussball.

Es kann nur noch besser werden.


----------



## schwedenklausi (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Der Platz 33   mit 44 Punkten
Der Platz 54   mit 44 Punkten  warum ?
Gibt es hierfür eine Erklärung ?

schwedenklausi


----------



## freibadwirt (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hallo
ich les hier gar nix vom Oberpfälzer Fußballguru:q . Ist der etwa schon wieder beim fischen?
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## Lachsy (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				schwedenklausi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Platz 33   mit 44 Punkten
> Der Platz 54   mit 44 Punkten  warum ?
> Gibt es hierfür eine Erklärung ?
> 
> schwedenklausi



klaus dürfte klar sein das jetzt mehere mit der gleichen punktzahl da sind.

ich sehe es immer so , gleiche punktzahl , gleicher platz. ob ich jetzt an platz 279 stehn oder 350, ich schau immer vieviele die gleiche punktzahl haben |wavey: 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Angler77 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Heu ..... abrutschen war leichter wie aufsteigen ^^ 

Gestern 3 mal da neben getippt und zack 216 Plätze runter auf Platz 232 .. von 16 ...... ! 

Naja ..... wie heisst es ? just for fun !


----------



## sharkhooker (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin
Auf Platz 304 mit 36 Punkten, das geht eigendlich!?

Habe mich nur grad nochamal gefragt, wenn am Ende 25 Leut auf Platz 1 sind muss der Angelhersteller doch auch 25 mal die erste Platz Rute rausschmeissen oder!?

Petri


----------



## Nikita (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

nein dann wird gelost....allerdings glaub ich weniger, dass am Ende all zu viele Leute die gleiche Punkteanzahl haben werden.....


----------



## sharkhooker (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Nikita schrieb:
			
		

> nein dann wird gelost....allerdings glaub ich weniger, dass am Ende all zu viele Leute die gleiche Punkteanzahl haben werden.....


Moin
Ohne lang rumzudiskutieren: Alleine wenn nur 5 auf dem ersten Platz sind, wäre es doch unfair zu losen!?

Petri


----------



## Nikita (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

klar ist es unfair...aber was soll man machen?
aber hey, alles andere wäre unlogisch...schließlich stellt Zepco die Preise ja gratis zur Verfügung!


----------



## rob (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

bitte ich seh gerade ich reihe mich auf platz 2 ein:q:q:m


----------



## Nikita (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

man mit dem 1:0 wär ich unter top 10 gwesen!!!!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

habe zwar für japan getippt, aber respekt an australien, die haben einen krassen dampf zum 3:1 gemacht !!!


----------



## rob (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

shieeet auf platz 7 zurückgerutscht:c

unser dok führt!!!!
gib zu,du hast da irgendwas gedreht!!:r

:q:m


----------



## sebastian (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Du hast Sorgen rob, ich bin froh dass ich nicht letzter bin


----------



## rob (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

hehehee


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



> unser dok führt!!!!
> gib zu,du hast da irgendwas gedreht!!


Glaub ich auch!! 
))


----------



## Revilo (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Super Sache mit dem Tippspiel und den Preisen.
Was ein bisschen stört ist, dass jeder seine Tips hier postet und seinen Rang - interessiert doch im Moment keine Sau!
Wen es interessiert, der schaut in die Rangliste udn gut ist.
Schade ist nur, dass bei soviel Teilnehmern es so wenig Preise gibt, aber gut, dafür werden die gesponsort.

Hab auch gesehen, einige können ihren Browser wohl nicht richtig bedienen bzw. kennen die Funktionen davon nicht (in Bezug auf Strg+F).


----------



## Nikita (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ach was du bist ja nur neidisch mit deinem 837. Rang!!!
nee Spaß beiseite...hast schon recht...nach jeder Runde seinen Punktestand anzugeben ist schwachsinn....übrigens bin ich wieder fast unter top 100 *freu*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



> ach was du bist ja nur neidisch mit deinem 837. Rang!!!


Stimmt)
Da bin ich mit 670 ja noch besser ))


----------



## petriheil (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

schon auf 623 
ich kome langsam


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Vieleicht könnte ja ZEBCO ein paar Plätze mehr sponsern,z.B Wobler die kosten doch net die Welt oder ? Ist ja schließlich WM #h


----------



## Supporter (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich finde mich da nicht mehr #c scheint am Bier zuliegen #h


----------



## Nikita (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

du bist 801.


----------



## HD4ever (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

und ich z.Z. in den top 10 ....  |supergri :m


----------



## René F (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich Idiot habe doch glatt einige Tage lang vergessen zu tippen #q 

Platz 1007.... das hat man davon! Haääte ich man gleich für alle Spiele was eingetragen. Obwohl... das Schweden 0:0 spielt und Australien gewinnt hätte ich nicht gedacht... #c


----------



## tapaesser (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				petriheil schrieb:
			
		

> schon auf 623
> ich kome langsam



@petriheil,

na, na, na  wenn das man kein Tatüüü wird.

andere kommen schon bei 180 und dann ganz schnell.

Ich denke die Denuntianten und Boardferkelfahnder werden sich Deiner annehmen.


----------



## FPB (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ausserhalb vom board weiss doch keiner was sache ist wenn ich sage:

erstmal im 1000ender bereich anlauf genommen und jetzt schon auf 714.
Oder ??


----------



## Reisender (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Wo bin ich ????

Habe mir 3 mal die Rangliste angesehen und finde mich nicht....1-3 #c und letzter auch nicht|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  also wo bin ich denn nun ???

Hilfe ich bin wech..:c :c :c  Mammi (Mod) :c :c :c


----------



## Supporter (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bin ich ????
> 
> Habe mir 3 mal die Rangliste angesehen und finde mich nicht....1-3 #c und letzter auch nicht|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  also wo bin ich denn nun ???
> 
> Hilfe ich bin wech..:c :c :c  Mammi (Mod) :c :c :c


519 biste


----------



## tapaesser (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@Reisender

Auf 519.

In diesem Thread Seite 7 aufrufen,
Dort posting von Thomas mit der Tabelle aufsuchen
klicken
strg f drücken und Reisender eingeben.

Viel Spass


----------



## Revilo (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bin ich ????
> 
> Habe mir 3 mal die Rangliste angesehen und finde mich nicht....1-3 #c und letzter auch nicht|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  also wo bin ich denn nun ???
> 
> Hilfe ich bin wech..:c :c :c  Mammi (Mod) :c :c :c


Das trifft genau auf folgendes zu:


> Hab auch gesehen, einige können ihren Browser wohl nicht richtig bedienen bzw. kennen die Funktionen davon nicht (in Bezug auf Strg+F).


Du bist auf Platz 556!


----------



## FPB (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ich sehe dich kurz vor mir auf 519  ????????????


----------



## gerd4811 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich habe meinen Tips abgegeben, kann mich aber in der Rangliste nicht finden!

Habe ich mich nicht richtig angemeldet oder wurde ich vergessen?

Bitte um Mitteilung!


----------



## Reisender (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Revilo Du bist auf Platz 556![/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ja es gibt halt Leute die sind Froh wenn sie beim Pinkeln im Sitzen die Kloschüssel Treffen !!!
> 
> Und andere sind Froh das es Boarder gibt die alles wissen und einen helfen wo sie nur können....|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:  Danke !!#6 #6


----------



## tapaesser (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ gerd

du bist 873


----------



## tapaesser (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ Reisender

Das mit der Kloschüsseltreffen ist gar nicht so einfach.

Wenn ich beim Pinkeln sitze ist der Weg bis zur Schüssel rund 1 mtr.


Treffen sich 2 Kloschüsseln.
sagt die eine> man bin ich voll
sagt die zweite > das riecht man.


----------



## tapaesser (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@Reisender 

und manche sind schlechter als du.  oder Revelio??#h


----------



## Reisender (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

489 Reisender    48     43 


Ich bin ja gut !!!

Bei denn Stand, werde ich bestimmt noch einen Wirbel bekommen.:m :m


----------



## tapaesser (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ Reisender, ich habe nur 2 Punkte weniger.

Sage Dir somit den Kampf um die Wirbel an.


----------



## Reisender (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Reisender
> 
> Das mit der Kloschüsseltreffen ist gar nicht so einfach.
> 
> Wenn ich beim Pinkeln sitze ist der Weg bis zur Schüssel rund 1 mtr.



Wenn man/n auf dem Waschbeckenrand im Gäste Klo sitzt bestimmt !!   

Man/n ich habe so gute Tips abgegeben, und doch bin ich so weit hinten !!! Ich muß mal mit meiner Wett Mafia ein Wörtchen reden.....so geht das nicht !! Schließlich haben die mir auch versprochen das die Italiener Verlieren.#6


----------



## Reisender (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Reisender, ich habe nur 2 Punkte weniger.
> 
> Sage Dir somit den Kampf um die Wirbel an.



OK !!! 

Wir werden sehen wer zuerst Heult ......:m :m

So muß nun Wech !!! 

Spieler Manipulieren......


----------



## tapaesser (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@Reisender

dann achte mal morgen auf Spanien - Ukraine.

Da kriegt die Ukraine auch 3 Punkte. Wie beim Songcontest. Alle Punkte in den Osten


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich glaub ich muss mich noch etwas verbessern, bin momentan Platz 23-36  mit 59 Punkten, also Plaz 6 #h
da hat doch Australien gegen Japan gewonnen #q

also wenn Korea jetzt gewinnt mit bekomme ich ja wieder Punkte

mein  Tip 1:0 für Korea


----------



## Nikita (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

juhu nur noch 2 Punkte und dann hab ich den Dok eingeholt!!!!
because thats what it's all about


----------



## HD4ever (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

verdammich ! bis zur 72 min hab ich mich ja schon als alleiniger Spitzenreiter gesehen ... :c #q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

korea bringt wider 8 punkte ein,geht weiter hoch


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

bei mir 10...endlich mal...nur 5er kassiert


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Geil, Korea schenkt mir 8 Punkte, somit Rang 13 :q  und Platz 5

aber die WM ist ja noch lang |rolleyes


----------



## Angler77 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hey, 

hab mal ne Frage ... wann wird die Liste immer aktualisiert ?
Gleich nach dem Apfiff oder dauert das dann länger ? 

 

( 10 PUNKTE und doch soweit unten !)


----------



## Fischdödl (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich bin irgendwie weg aus der Liste.Find mich nicht mehr #c


----------



## Fischdödl (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hab mich.Dachte ich wär schlechter :m


----------



## Nikita (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir 10...endlich mal...nur 5er kassiert



na mich wunderts net...wennst sogar bei dem Spiel auf so viele Tore tippst....|kopfkrat


----------



## Angler77 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

mal sehen ... Ob mein 3:1 nun Kommt ?!?!


----------



## Kayleigh (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Wow..knapp 1300 Tipper?? Da sind aber sicher in den letzten Tagen die "Mehrfachaccounts" in die Höhe geschnellt??  ;-)  Wer da unter die ersten 5 kommt, kann auch als Berater für Klinsi tätig werden...*ggg


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



> Wow..knapp 1300 Tipper?? Da sind aber sicher in den letzten Tagen die "Mehrfachaccounts" in die Höhe geschnellt?? ;-)


Eigentlich (interessanterweise) nicht, bewegt sich auf dem gleichen Level wie immer.


----------



## Rhein-Barbe (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hallo an alle!!!!!

Ers ma wollte ich sagen das dieses Tippspiel echt klasse ist...!So nun zu meinem Problem:Habe die E-Mail mit dem 
Link zum Tippspiel bekommen!Habe dann fleissig drauf losgetippt und hab dann eben mal nachgerechnet und ich habe 50 Punkte...sooo wollte dann mal in der Rangliste nachschauen wo ich so stehe und zum Entsetzen musste ich feststellen das mein Name da nirgens auftaucht!!!Musste man sich da vorher registrieren???Weil davon stand doch nix in der Email...da stand:Éinfach lostippen!!!!Oder hab ich da was überlesen??Würd mich freuen wenn mir da einer helfen könnte!!!

Vielen Dank im vorraus...


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Nö wenn du vorher im AB angelmedet bist (warst) kannste lostippen. dafür ist keine extra anmeldung erforderlich

Frechheit, bin runtergefallen---------------winni hat mich überholt  
mfg Lachsy


----------



## Rhein-Barbe (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Danke!!Ja dann hab ich ja noch Chancen auf die schönen Preise denn hab schon 4 Spiele am Anfang verpasst zu tippen...#q 

Aber warum taucht dann mein Name nirgens auf???;+


----------



## Rhein-Barbe (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

OHH alles easy...hab mich einfach nur verzählt hab nämlich nur 46 Points...Name gefunden....!!!Danke für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

brauchst doch nur bei der Rangliste STRG+F drücken , username eingeben und schon springt dir dein rang ins auge :g 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Rhein-Barbe (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ja hab an die Suchfunktion nich mehr gedacht...wie gesagt hab ihn ja gefunden....Danke noch mal

MfG

Rhein-Barbe


----------



## Nikita (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

man F gegen die Schweiz ist vielleicht ein schwaches Spiel...0:0 wer hätte das gedacht?


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

getippt haben ich auf ein unendschieden aber mit mehr Toren

dafür mehr gelbe karten als Tore  insgesamt 8 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hatte uahc unentschieden getippt und mich lange auf 10 Punkte gefreut, und nu:
Platz 820

Doofes Spiel ))))


----------



## tamandua (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Schlimm, so eine torlose Partie. Das tut dem Puktestand nicht gut.|uhoh: Dabei hatte ich gehofft, die alternden Franzosen könnten die Schweizer schlagen.


----------



## pike1984 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Wem sagst du das. Ein blödes Tor und ich hätt unter den top 100 mitgemischt. So bin ich jetz auf 214.


----------



## stint (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hy Fans,

und alle jammern über unsere Mannschaft. Bisher war doch wirklich unser Spiel und Argentinien gegen Elfenbeinküste die besten Spiele. Bin mal gespannt auf die Brasilianer.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Frankreich-Schweiz

Naja hatte 1:1 getippt   5 Punkte und von Rang 13  auf Rang 5  |supergri
mal schauen was das Spiel heute Abend gibt


----------



## Nikita (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

jawoll hab den Dok eingeholt!!!!

i werd naarisch!!!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Brasilien-Kroatien

Also ich hätte nen besseres Spiel erwartet, ich war mindestens auf ein 2:0 aus,aber immer hin 5 Punkte dazu. (Rang 8)


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

boh dat geht ja garnicht, ich erbitte um verschönerung meiner Tippe 
meine bessere hälfte führt mit 8 punkten vor mir 

winni 155 mit 64 punkten
Lachsy 385 mit 56 punkten 

er meint gerade ......................ich gebe keine Tips der nichtwissenden   
ich habe aber meine 48 tips durch  abwarten am ende. Das gibt wenn ich vor ihm liege ein TAg oder ne Woche Dienerarbeit meines Männes 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## tapaesser (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> boh dat geht ja garnicht, ich erbitte um verschönerung meiner Tippe
> meine bessere hälfte führt mit 8 punkten vor mir
> 
> winni 155 mit 64 punkten
> ...



Lachsy, ab jetzt drücke ich und bestimmt noch viele andere Tipper die Daumen, damit Du Siegerin im Familienwettstreit wirst.
Winny als Diener, ich denke da nur an >Dinner for one< und hinterher beschreibst Du hier im Board wie er es Dir gemacht hat. 

Lachsy for Winner


----------



## Nikita (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

wow mit nem 4:0 Tipp hätte man nen ordentlichen Sprung nach vorne machen können!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Nikita schrieb:
			
		

> wow mit nem 4:0 Tipp hätte man nen ordentlichen Sprung nach vorne machen können!!!



oh ja... wenngleich das nicht abzusehen war. Wenns den unberechtigen Elfer nicht gibt schauts schon anders aus 

Aber was solls... bei mir sind in den ersten Tag gleich mal alle Tipps voll daneben gegangen  
Gestern konnte ich endlich mal ein paar Punkte sammeln von elfhundert irgendwas auf 635... langsam wirds :q


----------



## tamandua (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

4:0 für Spanien#d Ich hatte die SPanier deutlich schwächer und die Ukraine deutlich stärker eingeschätzt. Das gibt wieder einen herben Rückschlag, was die Punkte angeht:c.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Spainien-Ukraine

mein Tipp 2:0 , hab ich doch wieder 5 Pukte dazu |supergri 

Rang 3


----------



## Jirko (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

...kinners, hinten kackt die ente :m


----------



## Nikita (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				-Andreas- schrieb:
			
		

> Spainien-Ukraine
> 
> mein Tipp 2:0 , hab ich doch wieder 5 Pukte dazu |supergri
> 
> Rang 3




wie die heutigen Spiele zu Ende sind hab ich dich eingeholt!!!!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

na hoffentlich verliert Saudi Arabien nicht   wenn ja dann könntest du recht haben


----------



## Nikita (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

soll das ein Witz sein???
natürlich verlieren die Saudis!!!


----------



## Marcus van K (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Die Frage ist nur wie hoch........


----------



## Nikita (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

tja Leute.....so kann man sich täuschen...lol


----------



## Rhein-Barbe (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Tja da hab ich wohl für meinen gewagten 2:3 Tipp 8 Punkte eingesackt...hehe:m


----------



## Rhein-Barbe (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Das gibts nich da schiessen die noch den Ausgleich...nenene#q


----------



## Nikita (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

lol....keinen einzigen Punkt wirst machen

Zwischenstand: 2:2

edit: Endstand: 2:2


----------



## Rhein-Barbe (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Die Saudis schiessen noch das 2:3 dann gibbet 10 Points!!!


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

höhöhö :m
heut war es doch bisher erfolgreich für mich !!!  #6 
schönes Unentschieden 
nachher hoffentlich noch mal nen 10er ....


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

so`n Mist fast hätte ich ja 8 Punkte,aber dann der Ausgleich #q

gleich wieder ein paar Ränge nach unten gerutscht :c


----------



## Nikita (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

tja Andi...wenns dich tröstet - hab auch keine Punkte gemacht -


----------



## Nauke (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

So ein Mist, ich dachte die Tunis sind Stärker:c 

So nur noch eine Hoffnung auf Punkte: DL..... 1:1|kopfkrat #h


----------



## Lachsy (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Mist, ich dachte die Tunis sind Stärker:c
> 
> So nur noch eine Hoffnung auf Punkte: DL..... 1:1|kopfkrat #h



Nauke sorry dein Tip gibt 0 points |supergri |supergri |supergri #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Angler77 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

hatte 1:1 für saudi und tu. getippt na ja 5 points ... nun hoffen wir da mit ich mal anch vorne komme ! 

Bis dann


----------



## xonnel (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

das is noch ein langer weg bis die 64 spiele beendet sind


----------



## Nikita (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				xonnel schrieb:
			
		

> das is noch ein langer weg bis die 64 spiele beendet sind



du sagst es


edit: Dok ist also wieder zweiter....so so.....|rolleyes


----------



## Lachsy (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

sollte nauke endwa recht behalten? |wavey: 

mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 2 mal die latte getroffen.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Super wenigstens ein Tor für Deutschland,das haben die sich echt verdient. 

das gibt 8 Punkte


----------



## Nauke (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> sollte nauke endwa recht behalten? |wavey:
> 
> mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 2 mal die latte getroffen.
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Jepp, fast.

Aber, alles im grünen Bereich, auch wenn ich null Punkte habe:m


----------



## Lachsy (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Nauke hätte ja, wer so schön auf zeit spielt, bringt irgendwie die Zeit um.

Jipp 5 points für mich und 5 points für winni.

Schitt er führt bald uneienholbar für mich   

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich hatte 2:2 getippt, gefallen tuts mir so aber besser )


----------



## Lachsy (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Thomas 0 points , sagt mal passt du da unten auf die punkte auf :q . platz 940

Lachsy: 519
Winni : 199

mfg Lachsy


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

nur 5 statt 10 Punkte ....
aber egal .... Hauptsache *gewonnen* !!!  #6
|laola:|laola:


----------



## Nauke (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte 2:2 getippt, gefallen tuts mir so aber besser )



Genau so sehe ichs auch.

Nur Leute haltet den Ball flach. Wertet mal die erste Hälfte richtig und
sachlich aus. Da war das erste Tor für Polen nicht weit weg.

Schit wat uff die Punkte im Gewinnspiel, die Freude ist bei mir am größten
wenn meine bescheidenen Erwartungen übertroffen werden.|wavey:


----------



## Nikita (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

wow ein falscher Tipp und 100 Plätze zurück.....und mit nen Unentschieden wäre top ten drin gewesen!!!!!

thats life.....


----------



## FPB (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

was für ein tag, 28 punkte und alle nur für mich. knapp 400 plätze gut gemacht
weiter so.


----------



## rob (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

wenn nicht die deutschen in der letzten minute noch ein shieeet tor geschossen hätten,wäre ich nicht so sauber ins nirvana abgestürtzt:q:q:m


----------



## tapaesser (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ rob

das mit den Tipp mußt du halten wie mit Aktien. Unter die Bettwäsche legen und vergessen. Später an die Enkelkinder vererben und die werden dann die Gewinner.

Ich schaue mir die Tabelle auch nicht mehr an. Peinlich:m


----------



## Nikita (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> @ rob
> 
> das mit den Tipp mußt du halten wie mit Aktien. Unter die Bettwäsche legen und vergessen. Später an die Enkelkinder vererben und die werden dann die Gewinner.
> 
> Ich schaue mir die Tabelle auch nicht mehr an. Peinlich:m




bist übrigens 510.#6


----------



## tapaesser (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ nikita

und genau das wollte ich nicht wissen. Mir wird übel.


----------



## taildancer (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

man man man...400nochwas!
und dok bescheisst doch|kopfkrat   oder er hat keinen plan von fußball!?


----------



## Tussegrend (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin,

wie finde ich meinen aktuellen Stand?

Kann einer helfen?

Tussegrend


----------



## Talbot (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/tippspiel.php?do=rankinglist

Und dann Suchfunktion des Browsers für die aktuelle Seite.


----------



## Jirko (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

huhu tussegrend #h

klick und über die browsersuchfunktion deinen namen eintackern... vor dir steht ne 1.060 - respekt :m


----------



## tapaesser (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ tusse willste das wirklich wissen ?         1061

bei Tabelle einfach Strg +f und dann Namen eingeben.
gruß
carsten


----------



## schaedel (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Das Tippspiel ist eine klasse Sache.Für mich hat nur die Bewertung einen Haken.Warum bekomme ich nur 5 Punkte,wenn ich 1:1 tippe und das Spiel geht 2:2 aus?Bei einem Tip von 2:1 und einem Endstand von 1:0 bekomme ich 8 Punkte!Komisch!!!!!|kopfkrat

Gruss
Schaedel


----------



## Lachsy (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

lesen bildet 

1.: Richtiges Ergebnis: 10 Punkte

2. Richtige Differenz (Beispiel: 2:1 getippt - Das Spiel geht 4:3 aus):
8 Punkte
Die Ausnahme sind Tipps auf Unentschieden.

3.: Richtige Tendenz (Beispiel: 1:0 getippt bzw. Unentschieden 0:0 - Spiel geht 3:0 bzw. bei Unentschieden 2:2 aus): 5 Punkte

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Jippi die ersten 10 points for Lachsy #6 

nachdem ich mein Tipp Costa Rica : Ecuador genau genommen hießt die partie Ecuador: Costa Rica  vergurkt haben, hole ich mit england: Trinidad und Tobago  meine ersten 10 points

Lachsy: 475 mit 74 points
Winni : 134 mit 87 points

jetzt muss ich aufholen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## tamandua (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Geht doch. Ich kann auch weitere 10 Punkte verbuchen:m. Obwohl ich es den Engländern nicht gegönnt habe...Himmel hilf, was ist das für eine Gurkentruppe. Die können sich nicht reinen Gewissens Favorit schimpfen.


----------



## Nauke (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Nach meinem gestrigen Absturz bin ich auch wieder in der
400 Riege angekommen.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Da hab ich wohl die Engländer zu stark oder die Jungs aus der Karibik zu schwach eingeschätzt)
Hatte 4:0 getippt.
Platz 974 :-(((((


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Das 1:0 was ICH für Deutschland getippt habe, hat mich ziemlich viele Plätze nach oben gebracht. |stolz:


----------



## Nikita (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

phu zum Glück wieder top 100......es kann so schnell gehn Leute!!!!


----------



## Lachsy (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Mein männe ist auch unter den Top 100 
ich bin unter den top 600 ...............ist doch auch was |rolleyes 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nauke (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Heut war ein guter Tag, auch wenn ich bangen mußte.|uhoh: 

Aber 2x10 und ein 5er, einfach top. Bin wieder in der 200er Riege#h 

@all,

viel Glück für morgen!


----------



## schaedel (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Schönen Gruss Lachsy,
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!Mein Reden!Es ging sich nicht ums Verstehen der Regeln,sondern um das Hinterfragen einer solchen Regel.Wenn ich ein Unentschieden mit falscher Toranzahl tippe,sollte man meiner Meinung nach 8 Punkte bekommen!Trotzdem ist das Spiel klasse,keine Frage!Hab mich auf 132 von 480 hoch gekämpft!Geil!

Viel Glück für alle
Schaedel


----------



## Rumpelrudi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Schade, ich dachte schon, dass wir gemeinsam einen Durchmarsch machen.|supergri

Aber leider spielen die Kicker ja völlig normal und ohne Überraschungen.
Glückwunsch für die beiden Kapitalen.
Mußte mich nach fünf achtern mit Kleinkram begnügen. Ich will aber keine Untermaßigen !!


----------



## Lachsy (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				schaedel schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen Gruss Lachsy,
> wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!Mein Reden!Es ging sich nicht ums Verstehen der Regeln,sondern um das Hinterfragen einer solchen Regel.Wenn ich ein Unentschieden mit falscher Toranzahl tippe,sollte man meiner Meinung nach 8 Punkte bekommen!Trotzdem ist das Spiel klasse,keine Frage!Hab mich auf 132 von 480 hoch gekämpft!Geil!
> 
> Viel Glück für alle
> Schaedel



ja ebend nicht "Die Ausnahme sind Tipps auf Unentschieden" 
da gibts ebend bei richtigen Tipp 10 Point und bei den anderen Tipps 5 points. Also kannste bei einem unendschieden keine 8 points holen

so morgen rolle ich das feld von hinten auf. also achtung .....................
mfg Lachsy


----------



## Rumpelrudi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Nehmt es nicht zu ernst:m

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung von Fussball und tippe nach dem Alphabet

*P*araguay kommt vor *S*chweden, also war der Tip falsch.
Ich finde es witzig, wie weit man mit Unsinn kommen kann


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Na der Tag heute hat mir  10+5  Punkte gebracht.
Aber wieder etwas abgerutscht auf Rang 12


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

man man immer noch kein 10er aber dafür so ziemlich alle tips in der tendenz richtig.

84 points glaub ich.

ecuador macht das 3-0 in der 92(tip 2-0)#q 
schweden vergisst eins zu schießen#q 
polen lässt in der 91. einen rein#q 
(tip war 2-2 von mir)


meine fresse,da müssen mal genaue tips kommen,aber wenn ich die wm so sehe,eher torarm


----------



## florian1603 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hätte mir nicht gedacht dass Trinidad und Tobago so gut sind!!


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

schöner Mist !!!! 
schon zum 2. mal das mir kurz vor Schluß 10 Punkte durch die Lappen gegangen sind und statt dessen null points ... #q
ausgerechnet Süd Korea und nun auch Schweden treffen kurz vor Schluß ... :c sonst läge ich ja ganz woanders ...


----------



## Mefotom (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hallo,

ne ne ne wieso machen die nicht das, was ich getippt habe.#q 

Ein bisschen Risiko, und schon bist weg vom Fenster.|supergri 

Viel Spaß und Glück weiterhin.

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Baumi (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

GeilDie letzten beiden Spieltage 30Punkte gemacht.
Bis auf Platz 9 hochgepuscht.
Aber heute werde ich bestimmt wieder abstürzen.
Habe auf Serbien/Montenegro getipp!Aua,aua.


----------



## Kayleigh (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Zum Glück sind wir hier nicht bei : "Wünsch dir was"


----------



## Nikita (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

man ist das schade, dass die Elfenbeinküste draussen ist....die haben die Oranies teilweise sowas von an die Wand gespielt!!!!

p.s.:doc wird mir langsam unheimlich|thinkerg:


----------



## Dok (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Keine Angst, mir wurde bereits verboten bei der KO-Runde weiter mit zu tippen, aber die Tipps der Vorrunde stehe nun mal.....
Ich darf hier halt nur arbeiten.


----------



## Nikita (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Mein männe ist auch unter den Top 100
> ich bin unter den top 600 ...............ist doch auch was |rolleyes
> 
> mfg Lachsy




huch Winni ist plötzlich punktegleich mit mir....|scardie: 
der Junge muss ne ordendliche Glückssträhne ghabt ham in den letzten Spielen!!!


edit: hey Dok von mir aus hättest du auch gewinnen können!!!


----------



## Lachsy (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

jepp hat er platz 60 !

den hole ich nicht mehr ein.........:c :c :c :c

Dok, wer im AB so hart arbeitet, darf auch weitertippen !


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Heute gab es wieder mal 15 Punkte :q

schade das Mexico :Angola 0:0 gespielt haben


----------



## schaedel (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Top 100 erreicht!!!!!!!!!!!!Jetzt geht die Partie richtig los!Danke Mexiko,war ein nettes Unentschieden.Auch wenn ich 1:1 getippt hatte!

Gruss
Schaedel


----------



## Nikita (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Leute das ganze Spiel geht erst nach den Vorrundenspielen so richtig los!!!
alle die unter top 100 sind, haben absolute Chancen noch was abzuräumen - denn nach der Vorrunde gibts keinen Fixpunkt mehr und die Chance auf sichere 5 Punkte wirds net mehr geben; diejenigen die das Glück auf ihrer Seite haben werden sich absetzten und sich die ersten Plätze untereinander ausmachen....hoff dass ich dabei bin


----------



## Angler77 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

jo nikita dann gehts erst richtig los ...... !


----------



## Nikita (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

dok hat auf Sieg für Ghana getippt!!!


RESPEKT


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ich finde es seltsam das ein Admin des Boards beim Tippspiel mitmachen kann,

Ich finde die Verantwortlichen des Board`s sollten sich raushalten oder |kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@-Andreas-
da würde heißen die mods dürfen auch nicht mitspielen?
wenn ich deine posting lese, unsterstellst du ja Manipulation ?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nauke (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				-Andreas- schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde es seltsam das ein Admin des Boards beim Tippspiel mitmachen kann,
> 
> wer Tipp den schon 2:0 für Gana ? #d
> 
> Ich finde die Verantwortlichen des Board`s sollten sich raushalten oder |kopfkrat




Also ich hab mich im parallel Tröt auch über Doks Tipp lustig gemacht.

Aber bei Dir klingt es zwischen den Zeilen so, als würde er manipolieren.

Das traue ich ihm nicht zu, das hat er auch nicht nötig.

Er hat einfach nur keine Ahnung von Fußball:q :q :q 

Warum soll er nicht mitmachen? Ich glaub Du nimmst die Sache zu ernst.
Ist ne zu gewinnende Rolle das wert?

Das Tippen nacht auch ohne Preis spass, für mich jedenfalls#h


----------



## dorschiie (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mich im parallel Tröt auch über Doks Tipp lustig gemacht.
> 
> Aber bei Dir klingt es zwischen den Zeilen so, als würde er manipolieren.
> 
> ...


so sehe ich das auch. :k


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Nein keine Manipulation.Ich kenne das nur von anderen Preisauschreiben, dort dürfen keine Mitarbeiter usw. mitspielen.
Mir ist nur bei der Rangliste aufgefallen das  DOK  Admin ist mehr auch nicht.
Aber ich lese ja nen Tread weiter oben das er bei der KO-runde nicht mehr mitmachen darf oder möchte.
Er kennt sich bestimmt in Sachen Fussball sehr gut aus, ich stimmt Nikita zu Respekt 

Aber die WM ist ja noch lange nicht zu Ende .da wird sich noch vieles ändern.


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Na toll dann darf ich auch nicht mitmachen. WEnn du es genau nimmst dann auch keine Angehörigen der angeblichen mitarbeiter

Tzzzzzzzzzzzz , ich mach aber trotzdem mit :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nikita (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll dann darf ich auch nicht mitmachen. WEnn du es genau nimmst dann auch keine Angehörigen der angeblichen mitarbeiter
> 
> Tzzzzzzzzzzzz , ich mach aber trotzdem mit :q
> 
> mfg Lachsy





recht hast du Lachsy....glaub aber net, dass das groß wen stören wird


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Nikita ich habe immerhin heute 10 point geholt............................ :q :q :q 

oh beim spiel Italien-Amis fliegen die aber reihenweise vom platz 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nikita (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

tja was soll ich sagen....hab auch nur 10 Punkte abgeräumt....man und der Tag hat so gut begonnen....


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

also ein guter Tag in Sachen Punkte war es nicht gerade 5 Punkte das erste Spiel heute,die anderen voll daneben getippt ,aber das konnte ja keiner wissen.


----------



## Nauke (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

schit


----------



## Nauke (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Oh man,

was ging hier heute ab.#d 

Ghana macht ein fantastisches Spiel, die Tschechen vom Wodoo verzaubert,
und Italien???? ich sag nur blamabel#d 

Zum Glück war der Schaden nicht all zu groß, weil, die Masse hat gleich
getippt.

Lob an den Schiri  I : USA, alle Roten haben gepasst#h


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Auch nach dem Alphabet kamen nur fünf Punkte heraus.


----------



## schaedel (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nach dem Alphabet kamen nur fünf Punkte heraus.


Ein Tag,den man besser schnell vergisst!!!!!!!!!Das sind die Überraschungen,auf die man bisher gewartet hat.Nur 5 Punkte geholt und in der Rangliste immer noch auf 135.#h 

Viel Glück für alle
Schaedel


----------



## Der-Hechter (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ich bin vorne, was ein dusel:m 100% glück:m:l|bla:
tolles tipp spiel !


----------



## Mefotom (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hallo,

nach zwischenzeitlich 935, jetzt wieder 458.

Geht doch!

Aufgepasst ich komme wieder!:q :q 

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Kayleigh (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Na, bei 1300 Tippern ist es schon schwer unter die ersten Fünf zu kommen.  ;-)


----------



## Case (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nach dem Alphabet kamen nur fünf Punkte heraus.



Grins...

Hab auch einfach die Liste runter mit 2:1 oder 1:2 getippt.
Dafür steh ich mit Platz 150 gar nicht so übel.

Case


----------



## petriheil (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> boh dat geht ja garnicht, ich erbitte um verschönerung meiner Tippe
> meine bessere hälfte führt mit 8 punkten vor mir
> 
> winni 155 mit 64 punkten
> ...


 

das ist doch mal ein einsatz 
bitte schreiben wies ausgegangen ist 
wer wem dienen muss


----------



## schaedel (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Heute schon 13 Punkte!Platz 75!Da geht noch was!

Gruss
Schaedel


----------



## Nikita (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@schaedel: bück dich ich beglück dich


----------



## Lachsy (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

grrrrrrrrrr ich bis dato 5 punkte winni holt seine ersten 10 points. ist ein platz unter Nikita #h #h #h


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

bisher heute 15 Punkte und wieder in den top 30 .....
hoffe nachher kommen noch welche dazu ... :m


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> bisher heute 15 Punkte und wieder in den top 30 .....
> hoffe nachher kommen noch welche dazu ... :m



*wie geil !!!! 25 Punkte today .... *
noch nen 10er und Platz 6 !!!!!  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri  *freu*

von Platz 4 über 102 wieder in die Top 10 ))


----------



## schaedel (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Nikita schrieb:
			
		

> @schaedel: bück dich ich beglück dich


Bevor ich Dich besudel Puppe,ess ich lieber Nudelsuppe!!!!!!

Hab mit Frankreich gut geloost!!!Runter auf 83!Achtung auf die nächsten Spiele!

Viel Glück
Schaedel


----------



## pike1984 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich sag erstmals "Hallo" in den Top 100 und das gleich auf Platz 63:q! Perfekte Lauerstellung mit 17 Punkten Rückstand auf die Gewinnplätze|rolleyes. Hoffentlich gehts so weiter. Nacht Leute!


----------



## Nauke (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Mensch, da habi Ihr aber nen guten Riecher gehabt.

Mit meinen gesamt 10 Poits war nix mit weiter Vorstoß#d #h


----------



## schaedel (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				pike1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag erstmals "Hallo" in den Top 100 und das gleich auf Platz 63:q! Perfekte Lauerstellung mit 17 Punkten Rückstand auf die Gewinnplätze|rolleyes. Hoffentlich gehts so weiter. Nacht Leute!


Du bist der  Killer!Aber Achtung,ich hab noch interessante Tipps in der Hand!!!!
Seit gestern wundert mich nichts mehr!#q 

Gruss
Schaedel


----------



## tamandua (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Tja, dank Brasilien magere 10 Punke heute...die Fußballwelt spielt verrückt, wie soll man da noch mit System und reiflichen Überlegungen zum Ziel kommen#d.


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Das hat wieder schön gepaßt,Platz 3 in der Rangliste|supergri


----------



## mot67 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*





da ist man mal ein paar tage offline und plötzlich ist man auf platz 1 :q 

|laola:


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

aber die nächsten 2 Hamburger sind schon in Lauerstellung ....  |bla:


----------



## knutemann (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Erstmal schönen Dank für das Tippspiel#6 
Von Platz 5 auf 8 und dann auf 13#q 
Diese Franzmänner nerven mich. Aber jetzt wird voll angergiffen denn hinten k... die Ente:q


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

verdammich ....
bis zur 88 min 10 Punkte aufm Konto gehabt und wäre ganz vorn gewesen ....
aber nee - müssen sie ja uuunbedingt nochmal treffen ... #q


----------



## Zanderspezi 44 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hallo,

Wo könnt Ihr denn den Stand in der Rangliste ablesen?


----------



## knutemann (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Drückst du Strg u. F und gibst dann deinen Nickname ein, das müsste funzen


----------



## Lionhead (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Zanderspezi 44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Wo könnt Ihr denn den Stand in der Rangliste ablesen?


 
Die Frage hatten wir schon 13556 mal.

Rangliste öffnen.
Strg + F drücken

Deinen Namen eingeben. 
Suchen drücken und noch einmal weitersuchen un du siehst deine Platzierung

Platz 950

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Zanderspezi 44 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich lese nicht den ganzen Thread um zu sehen wie viel Leute das schon gefragt haben.
Also brauchst du mir nicht so klug*******rmäßig Anworten!|gr: 
Schau Dir den an der über dir geanwortet hat, da kannste mal Umgangsformen lernen.
Meine Platzierung hättest Du auch nicht raussuchen brauchen, das hätt ich dann schon hinbekommen!


----------



## Lionhead (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Zanderspezi 44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese nicht den ganzen Thread um zu sehen wie viel Leute das schon gefragt haben.
> Also brauchst du mir nicht so klug*******rmäßig Anworten!|gr:
> Schau Dir den an der über dir geanwortet hat, da kannste mal Umgangsformen lernen.
> Meine Platzierung hättest Du auch nicht raussuchen brauchen, das hätt ich dann schon hinbekommen!


 
Vielen Dank Zanderspezi für deine tolle Belehrung.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## tapaesser (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ Jan

moin von Carsten sach ich mal.

Es ist passiert, ich bin unter den Top 100 jäääääääääh

------ gleich nicht mehr.


----------



## Klaus-a. (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Jetzt wird das Feld von hinten aufgeräumt....................................Ich komme..........


----------



## Nikita (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

man o man winni ist hartnäckiger als ich gedacht hab.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

wenigstens wieder unter den besten 1.000 )))


----------



## Angler77 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

:c :c :c  Ich war doch schon auf  Platz 16 ... und nun Platz 200 das ist doch zum :v ... 


#q  184 minus Plätze #q


----------



## mot67 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ich muss einfach nur auf rangliste klicken, da steh ich dann schon |supergri |supergri 

allerdings war mein platz an der sonne nur von kurzer zeit


----------



## Lachsy (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Nikita schrieb:
			
		

> man o man winni ist hartnäckiger als ich gedacht hab.....



siehste nikita ............... ,er ist mit dir punktgleich 

ich unter ferner liefen .............     platz 467

da hole ich nie und nimmer auf 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Alf Stone (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Wenn ich so schaue, dann habe ich wohl als einiger von wenigen das 4:0 der Ukraine richtig gehabt und bin jetzt auf Tuchfühlung mit der Spitze. PLatz 24 mal sehen ob noch was geht.
Aber ich könnte heulen,daß man die Tips nicht mehr ändern kann...
Die Spanier dürften Tunesien mehr als ein 2:1 "abtrotzen"...


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spanier dürften Tunesien mehr als ein 2:1 "abtrotzen"...


 
Stimmt....ein 3:1 darf es ruhig werden!#6 :q


----------



## taildancer (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

jawollja...10 punkte!!!
danke ukraine!
so und die tunesier werden jetzt 5-0 weggerotzt...und zack, bin ich etwa bei 150!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Zu null war wohl schon nix ))


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu null war wohl schon nix ))


 
Jepp....hoffentlich geben die Spanier jetzt mal Gas.|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## Talbot (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



> so und die tunesier werden jetzt 5-0 weggerotzt...und zack, bin ich etwa bei 150!



Sieht nicht danach aus:m.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt....ein 3:1 darf es ruhig werden!#6 :q


 
Na bitte....geht doch!:q :m


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Da sei mal Froh mit deinem 2:1

Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

nich ganz mein Tip ... aber dennoch Abstand zur Spitze verkürzt ... :q :m


----------



## Alf Stone (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Na bitte....geht doch!:q :m


Ick werd verrückt. Erst so ein blinder Elfmeter in der 90. Minute und dann hat er den Ball doch schon gehalten...und dann leider doch noch durch die Hosenträger.
Und damit meinen Sensationstip von vorhin verhunzt...
Sonst hätte ich mich das Anglerboardorakel genannt und gegen Geld für alle die nächsten Spiele vorhergesagt.:q:q:q
Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, würde ich das trotzdem machen, so ne Ahnung hab ich immer...|kopfkrat:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				TestsiegerNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Da sei mal Froh mit deinem 2:1
> 
> Glückwunsch!!!!


 
Ich habe doch 3:1 getippt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

|laola: |laola: #g |jump: |laola: #v #v Na endlich mal wieder nen 10er


----------



## Nauke (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Gestern und heute|evil: 

von 188 auf 592 gefallen:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

10 Punkte für das Spiel, aber nur Platz 962 :-((


----------



## Nikita (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> siehste nikita ............... ,er ist mit dir punktgleich
> 
> ich unter ferner liefen .............     platz 467
> 
> ...




winni mit mir punktegleich?

in seinen Träumen vielleicht!!!1 |rolleyes


----------



## Lachsy (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ja jetzt nicht mehr nikita  abwarten ................wir sehn und oben auf platzt 1 und 2 :q :q :q


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> 10 Punkte für das Spiel, aber nur Platz 962 :-((


 
Dachte Du wolltest gewinnen Thomas#c 

Ich hab zur Zeit Platz 2:m


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Stefan du Schummler#h 

Naja ich werde dich noch einholen.:m 

Wir werden noch sehn und hauptsache Deutschland wird Weltmeister


----------



## Lachsy (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Stefan, thomas macht es spannend , er rollt das feld von unten auf..................

Du weist doch schwaben können viel nur kein hochdeutsch, und ahnung von fusaball haben die auch nicht........................:q :q :q :q :q :q 

ichmusswegthomaswetztdasmesser 

mfg Lachs


----------



## pike1984 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hmm, heut nur 3x5 Punkte und Platz 80. Wenn bloß der Elfer nicht gewesen wär#q. Morgen gibts wenigstens wieder interessantere und vor allem schwieriger zu tippende Spiele.Bin mal gespannt wies läuft:g.


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan, thomas macht es spannend , er rollt das feld von unten auf..................
> 
> Du weist doch schwaben können viel nur kein hochdeutsch, und ahnung von fusaball haben die auch nicht........................:q :q :q :q :q :q
> 
> ...


 

#6 #6 #6 :q


----------



## taildancer (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

welcher VOLLPFOSTEN hat den hier was von 5-0 wegrotzen erzählt!???

<-----geile anzahl der beiträge!

mit freundlichem Gruß...euer ANTICHRIST


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

msn noch immer kein richtiges ergebnis,aber so ziemlicj jedes spiel in der tendenz richtig,immer hapert es an einem tor!unglaublich aber wahr


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

moin @ all

komme gerade mal an den PC und dann das.

Freuden:c

Stand mal so bei fast vierstellig und jetzt nur noch zweistellig.
|laola:


Wenn das so weitergeht, bin ich bei den Gewinnern dabei.


----------



## Nikita (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> ja jetzt nicht mehr nikita  abwarten ................wir sehn und oben auf platzt 1 und 2 :q :q :q




hmm..... bin auch schon gespannt, wer zum Schluss die Nase vorne hat....normalerweise dürfte dein Angelherrchen aber keine Chance gegen mich haben - schließlich hat er sein ganzes Glück schon bei den letzten Spielen aufgebraucht


man wenn die Deutschen gegen die Polen nur n Unentschieden gespielt hätten, wär ich top 5......es ist alles so ungerecht


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Nikita schrieb:
			
		

> man wenn die Deutschen gegen die Polen nur n Unentschieden gespielt hätten, wär ich top 5......es ist alles so ungerecht



selber schuld wenn du sowas auch tippst ! :m
aber so ist das halt ....
hätten die Schweizer inner 88 min nicht das 2:0 gemacht hätte ich 5 Punkte mehr und wäre auch etwas weiter oben ... :m


----------



## Nikita (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> selber schuld wenn du sowas auch tippst ! :m
> aber so ist das halt ....
> hätten die Schweizer inner 88 min nicht das 2:0 gemacht hätte ich 5 Punkte mehr und wäre auch etwas weiter oben ... :m



na klar bin ich selbst schuld...aber so abwegig war der Tipp ja wohl wirklich net und ohne Risiko kommt man recht schwer nach vor

edit: hätten die Schweizer das 2:0 net gmacht hätt i kane 10 Punkte eingfahren und wär grad noch unter top 100..... - so gesehn kann i ja e wieder froh sein!


----------



## Lionhead (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

So es tut mir für alle Freunde des Fußballs leid, aber das kommende Spiel gegen Ecuador wird grottenschlecht. Ecuador läßt alle Spieler, die halbwegs geradeauslaufen können auf der Bank und Huth unser Bewergungstalent darf verteidigen. Dazu noch die Gerüchte um das Vermeiden des Gruppensieges wegen Argentinien als möglichem Gegner im Viertelfinale. 

Ich kann nur hoffen ich irre mich, aber das sieht mir nach einem müden 0:0 aus, es sei denn Huth macht noch ein Tor und Ecuador gewinnt.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ Jan

guckst du -------------  wird England


----------



## Stefan6 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hehe 0:3 getippt #v #v |supergri


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Stefan du bist so ein Schummler.

Du hast so ein Glück


----------



## pike1984 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

I werd narrisch! Doppel-Zehner!!! Platz 28! #6:q#6


----------



## Nikita (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

oh man ich hab gleich viele Punkte wie Micky....wie peinlich


----------



## schaedel (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				pike1984 schrieb:
			
		

> I werd narrisch! Doppel-Zehner!!! Platz 28! #6:q#6


Hammer!#6 Doppel 10er!!!!!!!!!110 Plätze rauf auf 76!!!!!!!!!!!#h 
Heute abend spielt England 1:1.Achte auf die Feinheiten! 

Gruss
Schaedel


----------



## CESA (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Tja, da ärgert man sich, das man das Ergebnis nicht mehr ändern kann. Wollte 3:0 für Deutschland tippen und habs aus Versehen andersrum gemacht. Macht nichts, abjetzt nur noch 10er


----------



## Nikita (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				schaedel schrieb:
			
		

> Hammer!#6 Doppel 10er!!!!!!!!!110 Plätze rauf auf 76!!!!!!!!!!!#h
> Heute abend spielt England 1:1.Achte auf die Feinheiten!
> 
> Gruss
> Schaedel




ja genau und wenn T&T 1:0 gewinnt bin ich endlich mal top 10:l


----------



## pike1984 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				schaedel schrieb:
			
		

> Hammer!#6 Doppel 10er!!!!!!!!!110 Plätze rauf auf 76!!!!!!!!!!!#h
> Heute abend spielt England 1:1.Achte auf die Feinheiten!
> 
> Gruss
> Schaedel



Naja, hab leider ned 1:1 sondern 0:0 getippt. Is glaub ich wahrscheinlicher, dass Tore fallen aber Unentschieden is ganz klar:g. Und Paraguay gewinnt 2:0 gegen T&T.


----------



## schaedel (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Nikita schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau und wenn T&T 1:0 gewinnt bin ich endlich mal top 10:l


Ne,ne!2:2!!!!Heute abend gibt es 2 Unentschieden!!!!!!!!!!!:m


----------



## Alf Stone (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Stefan6 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe 0:3 getippt #v #v |supergri


 Das kann ja jeder richtig haben.#d
Der wahre Fachmann tippt das 2:1 der Polen und schießt auf den 16. Platz vor...


----------



## Nikita (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Leute ihr habt alle keine Ahnung!!!
jede Wette, dass heut kein Unentschieden gespielt wird
ich werde am Abend auf meine Worte zurückkommen!!!


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

 Und jetzt auf Platz 11 vorgerückt


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

so ein Mist, so schnell kann es gehen, vor ein paar Tagen noch auf Rang 3  und jetzt Rang 300 oder so #q die letzten 2 Tage habe ich einfach kein Glück gehabt .:c


----------



## Nikita (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Leute wie geil ist das denn - innerhalb von einer Minute von 20 Punkten auf 5 runter!!!!

loooooooooool


----------



## pike1984 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Heute 35 Punkte!!! Zu krass! Bin ja mal gespannt auf meinen Platz:k.


----------



## pike1984 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Es ist die 12!


----------



## schaedel (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

25 Punkte!Es sah so lange nach 1:1 aus!Die Afrikaner sind bei dieser WM total enttäuschend!!!!!:v 

Gruss
Schaedel


----------



## pike1984 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				schaedel schrieb:
			
		

> 25 Punkte!Es sah so lange nach 1:1 aus!Die Afrikaner sind bei dieser WM total enttäuschend!!!!!:v
> 
> Gruss
> Schaedel



Heut haben keine Afrikaner gespielt.#c


----------



## Nikita (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				pike1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Heut haben keine Afrikaner gespielt.#c



dito:m


----------



## schaedel (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				pike1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Heut haben keine Afrikaner gespielt.#c


Nicht heute,sondern über das ganze Turnier gesehen!


----------



## Nikita (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				schaedel schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht heute,sondern über das ganze Turnier gesehen!




ja klar...gib doch einfach zu, dass du geglaubt hast, dass T&T Afrikaner sind!!!


----------



## Richie (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Schei... 90 te Minute
bis dahin lag ich auf Platz 1 so``n Shit.
Na ja was solls im Augenblick 9 ter ist ja noch Platz bis oben
bis zum Finale.
Gruss an alle Angel u. Fußballverrückten
Richie


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Mist .... nicht sooooo erfolgreich mit meinen 15 points .... #d

Freud und Leid liegen sooooo dicht zusammen :-(
hätten die Schweden doch nicht das 2:2 inner 90.min gemacht ... wäre ich viel weiter oben :-( Pech ...


----------



## sammycr65 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Wer ist denn auf Platz 11??? (flööt)


----------



## blutgraetsche (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin,moin

mal eine Frage: bin am WE in Scheesel zum Festival, soll heißen: ich komme ab Donnerstag Abend nicht mehr ins Netz.
Natürlich würde ich aber auch gerne die zweite Runde tippen, nur leider sind am Freitag noch Vorrundenspiele und Samstag gehts mit dem Achtelfinale los.
Nun meine Frage: wenn ich alle Spiele tippe, die bis Donnerstag abend feststehen und dann auf absenden gehe, kann ich dann die restlichen Achtelfinalspiele (die bis dahin noch nicht feststehen) am Montag noch hinterherschicken? oder kann man dies Formular nur einmal senden und die, die nicht ausgefüllt sind 'verfallen'?
#6
Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten 

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Nikita (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

also so wie ich das mitbekommen hab kannst du die restlichen Spiele bis kurz vor dem jeweiligen Anpfiff ohne Probleme nachtippen....darfst halt nur net drauf vergessen


----------



## pike1984 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Das ging ja heut total in die Hose bisher. Runter von 12 auf 44 und der Rückstand erst:c.


----------



## Nikita (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Kopf hoch.....ich bin mal von Platz 40 auf 110 gerutscht!!!
allerdings bin ich heute von Platz 55 auf den 19!!!!


----------



## The Ghost (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hua, da schaut man heute mal wieder die Tippspielrangliste an und was sieht man: Platz 2!|laola: 
Nachdem das Wochenende etwas mager war, brachte der gestrige und heutige Tag richtig Punkte! Aber wie heißts so schön: Ein Spiel dauert 90 min!#c 


mfg The Ghost #h


----------



## Nikita (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

und wir haben einen Gewinner!!!!#h 
heute von Platz 55 auf Platz 9 vorgestoßen!!!!#6 
wie geil ist das denn:l


----------



## pike1984 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Naja Platz 42 nach den heutigen 5 Pünktchen. Gestern 35 heut 5 -das nenn ich doch mal eine konstante Leistung:q.Aber wenn ich meine Tipps für die letzten 8 Vorrundenspiele anschau kann des ned mehr als durchwachsen für mich ausgehn. Is halt der Mist, dass ich schon alles am Anfang getippt hab. Aber wie schon gesagt, wer am Schluß oben steht gewinnt.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

naja 18 Punkte heute nach erfolglose Tagen,mal schauen was die restlichen Spiele so bringen.aber mit 60 Punkte Rückstand ist das nicht erfolgsversprechend |kopfkrat


----------



## harley (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

habe da mal me frage zur 2ten runde: ist das resultat nach 90 minuten zu tippen? oder nach verlängerung oder gar nach elfmeterschiessen?


----------



## tapaesser (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hallo Thomas.  Guten Morgen..

Ich schließ mich der Frage von harley an.

Bitte informiere uns mal.  Danke


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ich schlag mich ja wacker .....  :q
hab mich eigendlich im vorhinein ja etwas geärgert weil ich gleich alle 48 tips abgegeben habe ohne halt einige der Mannschaften wirklich zu kennen .... aber funzt ja ganz gut bisher ... |rolleyes

wo es nun langsam wirklich spannend wird ist die Frage schon nicht ganz unwichtig ...
denke aber wohl doch wie bisher auf das richtige Ergebnis inkl. der Verlängerung + Elferschiessen...
da kannst dann z.B. mit nem 8:7 Tip der absolute Matchwinner werden .... |rolleyes


----------



## mot67 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

hm, ich denke das macht das ganze zum lotto, besser wäre wie beim wetten nur die ersten 90 min zu tippen.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

dann kannst ja auch auf unentschieden tippen ....
macht ja auch wenig sinn denke ich .....
klar tippt dann kaum einer 6:5, 7:6 o.ä. |kopfkrat
aber dann gibts halt 5 statt 10 Punkte ....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

...von Platz 160 auf 55...
...nicht schlecht...
...gestern 33 Punkte eingesackt!

...mal sehen was noch geht....smile


----------



## sammycr65 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich kuck auch ma:

von Platz 11 auf Platz 87 #q 

Danke: Argentinien #d DAnke: Serbien |evil: 
Danke: Mexiko |gr: 

der Sammy


----------



## Lionhead (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Jetzt stellt euch aber mal nicht so an Mädels.

jammern auf höchstem Niveau...|bla: 

Ich war vor einer Woche noch auf 147 und jetzt stehe ich irgendwo auf 5xx und weine ich ?

*JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....................:c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c *

*Jan "Lionhead"*


----------



## tapaesser (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ jan,

mal eben ein Tempo zu Dir rüber reich.

Ich war vorgestern auf 75 und jetzt.......................
Da hilft nur eins:#g#g#g#g#g

Wobei sonst erst Bier ab vier.  Aber irgendwo auf dieser unserer Welt wird es schon vier sein.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

dat ändert sich do so schnell bei momentan 40 zu vergebenen points pro Tag ....
war ja auch schon mal Platz 2 dann 102 nun wieder nen büschn oben dran .... |rolleyes


----------



## Snitch (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Gibts denn auch sowas wie einen Zwischensatnd der "besten Tipper"??? Wenn ja wo kann man sich den anschauen???
Petrii Heil

P.S.: Ein Klasse Sache dieses Tippspiel


----------



## sammycr65 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Wenn Du auf "Rangliste" klickst kannst Du Dir
die Platzierungen ansehen #6 ... oder was meinst Du?

der Sammy


----------



## tapaesser (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ snitch 

Du bist auf 433


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin
Kein Wunder dass ich auf Platz 150 bin so wie die "Kaaskopje" gestern gespielt hat!
Hätte ich echt nicht mit gerechnet, bin gespannt wie sie so Weltmeister werden wollen!

Petri


----------



## Kayleigh (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Oh, manno...ich Dödel! Habe beim letzten Deutschlandspiel nicht genau hingesehen. Bei den ersten beiden Spielen stan immer D als erste Mannschaft und dann der Gegner. Beim Dritten habe ich dann auch 1:0 getippt....aber da stand Equador als erste Mannschaft...    nun fehlen mir die 5 Punkte , sonst wäre ich schon auf Platz 5. Ich hoffe, die fehlen mir nicht auch am Ende...das wäre ja ärgerlich....


----------



## tapaesser (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Kein Wunder dass ich auf Platz 150 bin so wie die "Kaaskopje" gestern gespielt hat!
> Hätte ich echt nicht mit gerechnet, bin gespannt wie sie so Weltmeister werden wollen!
> 
> Petri


Das mit den Kaaskopje kannst Du jetzt noch zurücknehmen. Ansonsten fühle ich mich angegriffen und beleidigt.

Immerhin fließt holländisches Blut in meinen Adern.
Wie sagte doch mal ein Bekannter zu mir:

Carsten Du bist entstanden aus deutschen Ei... und holländischem Schinken.|supergri#h#6


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin
@Tapaesser
Das wollte ich natürlich nicht!
Aber rate doch mal wo der Name: Maike herkommt und warum ich in Leer (Ostfriesland) wohne.

Also: In mir machte sich gestern ein Unverständnis breit warum die Weltmeister 2006 ein so lahmes Spiel abgeliefert haben!

Besser so?

Petri


----------



## Kayleigh (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

lol.....nur, dass die Holländer nicht wirklich für ihren Schinken berühmt sind*gggg   Wie sagen die Holländer immer?  "Lieber verlieren, als einmal so zu spielen wie Deutschland"*ggg  Na, dann hättens aber gestern ordentlich verlieren müssen*gggg


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Es geht vorwärts:
Platz 949
)))
Vom Tippen könnt ich jedenfalls nicht leben....


----------



## henningcl (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

vielleicht kann man für das 8tel finale die punkte erhöhen,
das könnte interresant werden und die rangliste noch ein bischen durchschütteln#h#h#h
und vielleicht schaffe ich es dann aus der 1000er region raus


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

na dann mal sehen was oranje dann gegen die Portugieses so reißen kann .... |rolleyes glaub ja nich das die hier WM werden !
die hochgelobten Argentinier waren ja auch nich soooo viel besser ....
zumindest passte mein unentschieden Tip ja fast ....


----------



## tapaesser (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ shark

das war schon wieder falsch.

Leeve Maike,
Das Motto der WM lautet immer noch
>Freunde zu Gast beim Weltmeister<

moije Daag
Carsten der mal in Großheide geliebt hat.


----------



## tapaesser (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ Sharkie

oder wird es mooie Daag geschrieben, egal. Der Wille zählt.


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin Tapaesser, jetzt steh ich aber ganz auf dem Schlauch!

Durchblick=0!

Oder wolltest Du mir damit sagen das jeder als WM indiskutabel ist außer der Gastgeber in diesem Falle!?

Wenn es nach mir gehen würde wurden eh die Soccerous das Rennen machen!
Wenn die Aussis denn die Exil Jugu's nach Hause schicken!

Petri


----------



## tapaesser (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Tapaesser, jetzt steh ich aber ganz auf dem Schlauch!
> 
> Auaaaaa , das tut deinem Männe doch weh.
> 
> ...



Jetzt bin ich auch wieder lieb.:m


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin
Da bin ich jetzt aber wieder erleichtert!

Also: Na deinem Düngen wird der neue WM der Gastgeber der aktuellen WM!?

Richtig?                        

                             Richtig!


Dann hab ich's jetzt wohl!

Warum hälst Du eigendlich nicht zu den Oranje wenn Du aus dem Ei entsprungen bist!?


Petri


----------



## tapaesser (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ Sharki

weil die restlichen Zutaten deutschen Ursprungs sind.

Bin jedoch ein absoluter Fanatiker wenn es um bestimmte Personen geht. Die da wären: 
Ruut van Nistelrooy- demnächst HSV-- Traum
Raphael van der Vaart- zuzeit HSV -- Tatsache
mein guter Freund Hank -kein Fußballer-- aus aalsmeer.


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin

I Sea!

Do you lake!

but dam who rivers?

Hast Du ne Flagge an deinem Auto?
Wenn ja, vom zukünftigen WM?!

Petri


----------



## GRAN RESERVA (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hi,

wie ist das denn bei den Achtelfinals mit dem Tippen
Spielstand nach 90 Minuten oder mit eventuell Verlängerung ?

Gruss Jürgen


----------



## tapaesser (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> I Sea!
> 
> ...



Moin back,

to late.

I'm an old man, but i'm gone fishing
so I taking the time.
and i'm going today.
I'ts crazy I know.
And wen my time has come
I will look back and see.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

viel schlimmer finde ich es ja das diese netten Besucherinnen am Samstag abend dann nach hause fahren müssen ...  :c

ich denke mit den Punkten so wie bisher ....


----------



## tapaesser (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ shark

one of the best songs from Chris Rea.

Nein, ich  habe nicht 'ne Flagge am Auto.

Habe Vollbeflaggung.
Deutschland-- Niederlande --- Spanien und Brasilien.
Genau die Mannschaften für die mein Herz schlägt.


----------



## Raabiat (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> viel schlimmer finde ich es ja das diese netten Besucherinnen am Samstag abend dann nach hause fahren müssen ...  :c
> 
> ich denke mit den Punkten so wie bisher ....



:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				GRAN RESERVA schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wie ist das denn bei den Achtelfinals mit dem Tippen
> Spielstand nach 90 Minuten oder mit eventuell Verlängerung ?
> ...


Moin
Mit Verlängerung, ohne Elfmeterschießen.

Petri


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> @ shark
> 
> one of the best songs from Chris Rea.
> 
> ...


Moin
Dass ist ja interessant!
Wo hast Du die Flaggen her!
Laufe mir schon die Hacken wund um welche zu bekommen!
Außer natürlich vom Gastgeber.

Bitte um rasche Antwort!

Brauch die Flagge!!!!!!!

Petri


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> viel schlimmer finde ich es ja das diese netten Besucherinnen am Samstag abend dann nach hause fahren müssen ...  :c
> 
> ich denke mit den Punkten so wie bisher ....


Nice girls!


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Mit Verlängerung, ohne Elfmeterschießen.



in der Rangliste sind schon einige die mehr als 48 d.h. auch tips für Achtelfinale abgegeben haben ....
wie gesagt - auf unentschieden zu tippen, was ja zwangsläufig vorm Elferschießen ist, ist doch auch irgendwie blöd #c


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> in der Rangliste sind schon einige die mehr als 48 d.h. auch tips für Achtelfinale abgegeben haben ....
> wie gesagt - auf unentschieden zu tippen, was ja zwangsläufig vorm Elferschießen ist, ist doch auch irgendwie blöd #c


Moin
Bin weder der Kaiser noch hab ich die Regeln gemacht! _lol_

Hab#s nur den Regelwerk entnommen, oder sollte ich mich geirrt haben?
Wenn dann sorry!

Petri


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

tja .... 
da steht nix von Ergebnissen "irgendwo vor Spielende" #c
laß mich ja auch gern belehren .... :m
nur das die Geschichte mit dem Unentschieden dann wohl hinfällig wäre ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Kayleigh (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Also normalerweise zählt bei solchen Tippspielen (Fußballotto) immer das Ergebnis der "regulären Spielzeit", ergo der normalen 90 min. Wenn danach in Verlängerung oder EMS eine Entscheidung fallen MUSS, ist das für den Tipp nicht relavant. Sollte hier eigentlich auch so sein? Habe ich das nur überlesen oder sollte sich da der Admin nochmal zu äußern?  :-D


----------



## Klaus-a. (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Bis wann muß den jetzt der Tipp für Achtelfinale abgegeben werden?Bzw. kann geändert werden ?


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

das würde mich nun aber auch interessieren *bevor* ich meine Tips abgebe ....  #h


----------



## Nikita (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

denke auch das nach 90 Minuten schluss ist....na hallo was das wird doch wohl wer wissen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

shit ... #q
wie konnte ich auch nur auf die Amis tippen ... #d


----------



## Dok (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ HD4ever

das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt......


----------



## Lachsy (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

winni holt auf  platz 60
ich "janz unten " platz 386

@DOK wie ist das jetzt mit den 1/8 finale usw. 90 minuten Tip abgeben? 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nikita (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

weil sie 5. der fifa-weltrangliste sind?


----------



## Dok (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



> @DOK wie ist das jetzt mit den 1/8 finale usw. 90 minuten Tip abgeben?



Gute Frage, ich würde eigentlich sagen, bis max zum Elfmeterschießen?! Obwohl das ja auch noch dazu gehört?

Bis Morgen steht das fest.


----------



## pike1984 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Tja, wenn man neben den Amis auch noch auf die Tschechen und gestern auf Mexiko, Serbien-Montenegro und Iran getippt hat, dann kann man entweder vollends verzweifeln oder sich wundern, dass man immerhin noch auf Platz 71 steht. 

@Doc: Ja des sollte man vielleicht bis spätestens Samstag noch abklären|supergri.


----------



## Nikita (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@doc: bitte nur bis zur 90. Minute!!!

alles andere wäre absoluter Mist...sonst müsste man jedes mal mit Nachspielzeit spekulieren....und da es kein Golden bzw. Silbergoal mehr gibt, kommt da so viel Spielzeit dazu, dass noch jede Menge Tore fallen könnten....wenn das Elfmeterschießen dann auch noch dazukommen sollte....dann hat das nix mehr mit tippen zu tun!

im Übrigen ist es bei allen Tippspielen die ich kenne so, dass bis zur 90. getippt wird - also bitte auch hier keine Ausnahme!


----------



## tapaesser (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ Nikita......

Spannung pur.

Incl. getippten 11.er schießen.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> @ HD4ever
> 
> das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt......



das kommt dabei raus wenn man vorher alles tippt und nix über teams wie Ghana weiß .... #c
nach deren Sieg über Tschechien wäre mein Tip auch bestimmt anders ausgefallen ....


----------



## Fischdödl (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hoi - jetzt komm ich aber so langsam in Fahrt.Platz 58 :z#v:z


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

jou ... auch wieder etwas verkürzt nach oben ...
|laola:|laola:


----------



## ÖSI 52 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

EIN ÖSI in den TOP TEN  

Dies müßte Fussballdeutschland zu denken geben !


----------



## mot67 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

dummerweise bin ich die nächsten 2-3 tage nicht online und muss nun nen tipp ins dunkle des regelwerks schiessen...

ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass nur die reguläre spielzeit, also die ersten 90 minuten getippt werden


----------



## knutemann (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

|kopfkratKann ich nachträglich noch irgendwie meinen 
Tip verändern|kopfkrat


----------



## ChrisHH (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

kleines Zitat üblicher Regeln, hier betandwin:


...Spielzeiten 

 Bei Sportarten mit im Regelwerk festgelegter Spieldauer (z.B. Fußball, Eishockey, Handball usw.) ist jeweils das Ergebnis nach der regulären Spielzeit (inklusive eventueller Nachspielzeit) maßgebend. Etwaige Verlängerungen, Elfmeter-, Penaltyschießen oder Ähnliches haben grundsätzlich keinen Einfluss auf die Wettauszahlung. Ausnahmen werden im Einzelfall von der Gesellschaft bekanntgegeben...

muss meinen Tipp für die nächsten 2 Tage jetzt auch abgeben und hoffe es ist hier so wie allgemein üblich...


----------



## der_Jig (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

mich würd das nun auch mal interessieren, wie das nun ist...

nach 90min oder der wirkliche endstand? ich mein, dann würd es ja keinen sinn mehr ergeben auf ein unentschieden zu tippen oder?


----------



## Kayleigh (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@Doc
Also man kann nur den Ausgang der reg. Spielzeit tippen. Alles andere ist "Lotto" und entbehrt jeder rationalen Einschätzung. Auch beim Fußballtoto oder anderen Wettspielen, die sich mit Fußball befassen, wird bei Pokalwettbewerben (und sowas ist die WM) nur die reg. Spielzeit getippt, denn sonst würde die Option "Unentschieden" völlig aus der Bewertung herausfallen. Und Elfmeterschießen....naja, das hat nichts mit den fußballerischen Möglichkeiten einer Mannschaft zu tun und ist nicht wirklich "kalkulierbar" .. ;-)


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ok .... dann bin ich mal auch dafür auf 90 Minuten Resultat zu tippen ... :m


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Aber definitiv wissen haben wir noch immer nicht.

Darum auch noch einmal von mir die Frage an die Moderatoren


Wie wird gewertet ?

Nach 90 min,
Nach evtl. Verlängerung
Nach 11-mtr.

Bitte gebt uns süchtige Tippgemeinde doch mal Info.


----------



## Nikita (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Kayleigh schrieb:
			
		

> @Doc
> Also man kann nur den Ausgang der reg. Spielzeit tippen. Alles andere ist "Lotto" und entbehrt jeder rationalen Einschätzung. Auch beim Fußballtoto oder anderen Wettspielen, die sich mit Fußball befassen, wird bei Pokalwettbewerben (und sowas ist die WM) nur die reg. Spielzeit getippt, denn sonst würde die Option "Unentschieden" völlig aus der Bewertung herausfallen. Und Elfmeterschießen....naja, das hat nichts mit den fußballerischen Möglichkeiten einer Mannschaft zu tun und ist nicht wirklich "kalkulierbar" .. ;-)



genau so siehts aus 

ich hab irgendwie den Anschein das die mods net wissen wie getippt wird.....au weia

@Ösi: bist nicht der Einzige Ösi unter den top 10


----------



## sammycr65 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hinweis: Für die Spiele der KO-Runde ist das Ergebnis der regulären Spielzeit (90min +Nachspielzeit) maßgeblich, ohne Verlängerung und Elfmeterschießen!!!

Ich weiß nicht wie lange dieser Hinweis schon auf der 1. Seite steht ....

Aber er steht da! #6  (gleich unter "direkt zum Tippspiel")

der Sammy


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber er steht da! #6  (gleich unter "direkt zum Tippspiel")



stimmt ....
dann is ja alles klar .....
dann will ich mich doch mal gleich daran machen die Spitze zu erobern ....  |bla: :q


----------



## Nikita (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis: Für die Spiele der KO-Runde ist das Ergebnis der regulären Spielzeit (90min +Nachspielzeit) maßgeblich, ohne Verlängerung und Elfmeterschießen!!!
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie lange dieser Hinweis schon auf der 1. Seite steht ....
> 
> ...




der Junge hat recht|rolleyes


----------



## Kayleigh (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Wer lesen kann, ist immer vorn!!!   .................Ich freue mich, dass wenigstens einer hier lesen kann*gg..........Nur.......ich finde auf der ersten Seite nix davon. Hast du ein anderes Board als ich?*gg


----------



## sammycr65 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> dann will ich mich doch mal gleich daran machen die Spitze zu erobern ....  |bla: :q



Zu halten, Herr Harley, zu halten!


----------



## Kayleigh (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ahhhhh...du meinst nicht die "erste Seite", die beziehe ich auf den Thread , sonder du meinst die Index-Seite...Eingangsseite...Titelseite*ggggggg  Alles klar...recht haste, steht da  ;-)


----------



## Nikita (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Kayleigh schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lesen kann, ist immer vorn!!!   .................Ich freue mich, dass wenigstens einer hier lesen kann*gg..........Nur.......ich finde auf der ersten Seite nix davon. Hast du ein anderes Board als ich?*gg



du musst auf "zum Tippspiel drücken"
und auf der Seite die dann erscheint stehts!!!

edit:zu spät...er hats schon gerafft


----------



## der_Jig (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

aua, augen auf! 

danke, dass hier auch deppen, wie mir, geholfen wird!


----------



## sammycr65 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Kayleigh schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhhh...du meinst nicht die "erste Seite", die beziehe ich auf den Thread , sonder du meinst die Index-Seite...Eingangsseite...Titelseite*ggggggg  Alles klar...recht haste, steht da  ;-)



Siehste, mir ist auch kein passender Name eingefallen ... #h


----------



## knutemann (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				knutemann schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkratKann ich nachträglich noch irgendwie meinen
> Tip verändern|kopfkrat



Also noch mal. Ich habe bis jetzt die  feststehenden Achtelfinalspiele  getippt und anschl. auf "mein Tip" geklickt.  Kann ich jetzt die zwei noch nicht feststehenden  Spiele nicht mehr tippen#c


----------



## der_Jig (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

doch, aber dafür müssten die erstmal feststehen... denke ich mal, nä?


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu halten, Herr Harley, zu halten!




nönö .... mit den Tips gehts nun ab janz noch oben !!! |rolleyes


----------



## Kayleigh (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Für mich ist viiieel schlimmer, dass ich morgen meinen guten Platz 9 verhaue.....  ;-)    ..........Ich tippr natürlich 2:1 für D...aber das kann eigentlich nicht wirklich geschehen...  :-(    
Wir haben nur 3 Positionen, auf denen wir ähnlich gut sind wie die Schweden...Tor, Schneider und Ballack.......Klose wäre noch zu erwähnen aber der ist ein Stürmer, der von den Mitspielern abhängig ist. Die Schweden hingegen haben nen echten "Dribbler" mit dem Ibrahimovic. Und den gegen unsere Abwehr ....das geht mit Sicherheit einigemale schief....  :-(......Also wirds wohl nix, mit "oben dran bleiben"*ggg


----------



## sammycr65 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ harley: Hat ja lange gedauert ...

Ich bin durch die letzten Gruppenspiele von 
Platz 11 auf 160 "gefallen" :c 

DAs kann ich doch nie wieder aufholen!!! #q


----------



## sammycr65 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Kayleigh schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist viiieel schlimmer, dass ich morgen meinen guten Platz 9 verhaue.....  ;-)    ..........Ich tippr natürlich 2:1 für D...aber das kann eigentlich nicht wirklich geschehen...  :-(
> Wir haben nur 3 Positionen, auf denen wir ähnlich gut sind wie die Schweden...Tor, Schneider und Ballack.......Klose wäre noch zu erwähnen aber der ist ein Stürmer, der von den Mitspielern abhängig ist. Die Schweden hingegen haben nen echten "Dribbler" mit dem Ibrahimovic. Und den gegen unsere Abwehr ....das geht mit Sicherheit einigemale schief....  :-(......Also wirds wohl nix, mit "oben dran bleiben"*ggg



Ibrahimovic kocht auch nur mit Wasser! Außerdem ham wa Huuuuth! |uhoh: 

Ich sehe das gaaanz entpsannt und optimistisch!

Unsere Recken gewinnen 2 : 1 und alles wird gut! 

meint der Sammy


----------



## der_Jig (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

hör mir auf mit Huuuuth... Metzelder spielt eh wieder...

vorallem haben wir den 12ten MANN! 

Wer Weltmeister werden will, muss eh alle schlagen können und am Samstag fangen wir mit Schweden an... Danach wirds viel heißer... Argentinien!... aber auch die fegen wir weg... 

Lasst euch das von einem sagen, der auf Platz 800sonstwas steht!


----------



## ÖSI 52 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich hab's gesehen, aber ich hab nur unter den Top Ten geguckt.

Ich hoffe, daß es einer von uns ganz nach vorne schafft damit wir unseren deutschen Freunde zumindest beim Fußballtippen
Nachhilfe erteilen können.
Beim Spielen wird uns dies in den nächsten 375 Jahren nicht gelingen.

       Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## sammycr65 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> vorallem haben wir den 12ten MANN!
> 
> Wer Weltmeister werden will, muss eh alle schlagen können und am Samstag fangen wir mit Schweden an... Danach wirds viel heißer... Argentinien!... aber auch die fegen wir weg...



Ganz meine Meinung!!! #6


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

*Selbstgänger morgen gegen Schweden !!!  #6
*
wenn sie nun, hier und jetzt nich WM werden wo denn dann ... ​


----------



## sammycr65 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> *Selbstgänger morgen gegen Schweden !!!  #6
> *
> wenn sie nun, hier und jetzt nich WM werden wo denn dann ... ​



Im Murmlen sind wir Weltmeister ... (duck)!


----------



## Kayleigh (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Naja, Huuuuth.....gerade der Junge macht mir ja Angst. Der ist mir zu "kantig"*ggg Ich hoffe nur unser "weißer Brasilianer" Schneider ist gut drauf....der kann mit seinen Dribblings über rechts wirklich dafür sorgen, dass es klappen kann....jaja, 2:1 tippe ich ja auch....aber mir ist da nicht wirklich wohl dabei*gg


----------



## Gert Tucholski (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Wie,ich lese immer nur 2:1#d  3:1#6 

Wir haben die beste Vorrunde gespielt.Alle anderen haben eine ruhige Kugel geschoben#d Alles Luschen!Sollten wir ins Endspiel
kommen werden wir auch Weltmeister#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 
All die großen Mannschaften haben im Durchschnitt kläglich
versagt:c Eine zumutung für die Fans die hunderte von Euros
ausgeben um sich solche Spiele ansehen zu müssen!Es kann
jetzt nur noch besser werden#6 Sieg oder schüß:q


----------



## Nikita (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				ÖSI 52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab's gesehen, aber ich hab nur unter den Top Ten geguckt.
> 
> Ich hoffe, daß es einer von uns ganz nach vorne schafft damit wir unseren deutschen Freunde zumindest beim Fußballtippen
> Nachhilfe erteilen können.
> ...




mit wem genau redest du eigentlich?#c 
sollte ich gemeint sein so wünsche ich dir natürlich auch alles gute...auf dass du auch das Achtelfinale gut überstehen magst und zum Schluss mit mir punktegleich auf dem ersten Platz stehen wirst!!!


im Übrigen wird die deutsch11 gegen Schweden gewinnen....das steht wohl ausser Diskussion#6


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				ÖSI 52 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Spielen wird uns dies in den nächsten 375 Jahren nicht gelingen.



da könntest du recht haben ....
aber hab gerade meine vor mir auf den Tisch geworfenen Knochen und Würfel gedeutet und ausgelesen  ... mit dem Tippen wird das bestimmt auch nix ... :m


----------



## Nikita (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

naja macht auch nix....aber wenigstens werden wir beide vor einem
gewissen HD plaziert sein....würd mir schon genügen....


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ Nikita,

was aber nicht gelingen wird, da der gewisse HD nichts von seiner Abmahnung erzählt hat.

>Kaffeesatzlesen auf der PC-Tastatur<

Wir in der Firma nicht so gerne gesehen.

Aber die Ergebnisse sind absolut nachvollziehbar.

#h@ HD


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

das kann fix gehen ....
brauchst nur mal nen 10er ... :m
heute abend wieder um 40 Punkte ... von dem einen bin ich nicht gerade so überzeugt ... #d
schaun mer mal würde der große WM Organisator sagen ... #h


----------



## Nikita (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@HD4ever: was hast denn getippt?


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Nikita schrieb:
			
		

> @HD4ever: was hast denn getippt?



sach ich morgen ... 
aber beim letzten Spiel der Franzosen hab ich ja auch 10 Punkte abgeräumt ...  |rolleyes


----------



## Nikita (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

na komm sag schon...alle die dir gefährlich werden könnten, haben e schon getippt!!!

mit den Franzosen hab ich bis jetzt immer nur Pech gehabt....lausige 0 Punkte von denen bekommen

dafür hab ich in der Gruppe C jedes Spiel zumindest in der Tendenz richtig


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@ all habt ihr schon getippt?

Pech gehabt.

zur Anreise zum Abschlußtraining ist der deutsche Mannschaftsbus verunglückt.

50 % der Spieler liegen verletzt im Krankenhaus.

Wer gewinnt wohl morgen ????



...
....
.......
..........
die Schweden, die trinken kein Weißbier.


----------



## tanner (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

es sollen doch bloß elf spielen, trotzdem komischer Humor

na denn ein Schwedentrunk


----------



## Alf Stone (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Keine Meinungen zum Spiel heute? Also ich hab das 2:0 der Franzosen in meiner Glaskugel vor drei Wochen sehr deutlich gesehen und getippt. 
Allerdings hat mein Vodoo beim Spieler von Südkorea versagt, der in der 86. Minute den Ball völlig blind an die Latte semmelt. Somit stimmt 2:1 leider nicht ganz.
Nun bin ich mal gespannt, obs für die Top Ten gereicht hat...


----------



## sammycr65 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Nöö, reicht nur für Platz 13!!!

Is aber besser als meine Platzierung (78):c

Hups, ich steige gerade auf 76! Vielleicht schaff ich die TOP 10 noch .......


----------



## taildancer (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

geht doch...volle punktzahl bei den letzten beiden spielen!


----------



## Alf Stone (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@Sammycr65
Die beiden letzten Spiele sind noch nicht dabei.

@taildancer
Super! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Der Dachs (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Guten Morgen,
warum sind die letzten Spiele/Punkte denn noch nicht aktuell??Liegt das nur an mir oder ist das bei euch auch so?????


----------



## tanner (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

nee ist bei allen anderen auch so


----------



## Gert Tucholski (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@DOC

bei mir sind die letzten beiden Spiele auch nicht bepunktet

worden!Fehler im System#d Absturz 

Tippspiel kann nicht fortgeführt werden|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

aber nun sind die Punkte ja da ....  :m
hab gewußt das ich mit dem einen Gurken Tip nix reissen konnte ... #q


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

na endlich, gestern 28 Punkte abgeräumt und schon 200 Plätze weiter vorne mal schauen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## sammycr65 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Irgendwie hatte ich bei den ersten 2 Gruppenspielen mehr Glück!

Befinde mich im freien Fall von 11 #6 auf derzeit 91 #c 

der Sammy, der jetzt auf das 1/8 Finale hofft


----------



## Wulli (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Moin,

sagt mal, der Hinweis, dass bei den K.O. Spielen nur die reguläre Spielzeit plus evtl. Nachspielzeit für den Tipp gilt, kam etwas spät. Oder ha´be ich bei den Regeln etwas überlesen??|kopfkrat 
Jedenfalls hatte ich nun schon zwei Tipps abgegeben, die 5:3 und 5:4 lauteten, also mit Elfmeterschießen.

Kann man das noch ändern??;+ #c 

Wulli


----------



## Nikita (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

nein da wirst du keine Chance mehr haben!!!!
die Hinweise stehen da nämlich schon von Amfang an...tja Pech gehabt....aber sollten die Spiele so ausgehen bist du der Einzige, ders getippt hat - also positiv sehen!!!


----------



## Der-Hechter (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

|laola:|laola: :l juhuuuuuuuuuuuu:q
platz eins mal wieder !!


----------



## Angler77 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

:c :c :c :c :c :c  neinnnnnnnnnnnnn :c :c :c :c :c 

Ich habe 2:0 für Deutschland getippt und nicht auf mein tipp gedrückt ........ :c #q  

10 Punkte ...... :v   :r  


Gratu. RObert !


----------



## HD4ever (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

son Mist ....
Argentinien Ergebnis war schon richtig ....
bloß das Tor 8 min zu spät


----------



## Lachsy (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ups da lag mein tip fast richtig 3:3 getippt. 
naja 5 punkte besser als nix 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nauke (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> son Mist ....
> Argentinien Ergebnis war schon richtig ....
> bloß das Tor 8 min zu spät



Dito:c 

Verstehe auch den Sinn nicht, weshalb wir auf ein Zwischenergebnis tippen#c


----------



## Nikita (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

haben alle auf ein Tor unterschied getippt....oder warum bin ich nach dem Englandspiel um keinen Platz nach vorne gekommen?????


----------



## HD4ever (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

wahrscheinlich ....  :q     ich 2 : 1


----------



## Yupii (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

|rotwerden|rotwerden|peinlichTschuldigung, habe mich etwas vertan.


----------



## Nikita (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> ZENSUR





????;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ 
aber.....das Spiel.....;+ .....ist ja unentschieden ausgegangen!!!???
ausserdem wars von anfang an klar, dass bis zur 90. getippt wird!!!


----------



## Yupii (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Nikita schrieb:
			
		

> ????;+ ;+ ;+ ;+
> aber.....das Spiel.....;+ .....ist ja unentschieden ausgegangen!!!???
> ausserdem wars von anfang an klar, dass bis zur 90. getippt wird!!!


hab ich wieder rausgenommen und mich entschuldigt. Das kommt davon , wenn man sich nicht die Zeit nimmt, alles in Ruhe durchzulesen.#d#d


----------



## Nikita (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich wieder rausgenommen und mich entschuldigt. Das kommt davon , wenn man sich nicht die Zeit nimmt, alles in Ruhe durchzulesen.#d#d




ha ha...na ich wär aber auch angefressen wenn sowas passieren würde#6


----------



## taildancer (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

was sehen da meine trüben augen...ICH HAB JA AUF PORTUGAL GETIPPT!!!...2-1!

überlege gerade,ob das n versehen war?!...oder wars unterbewusst die FUSSBALLERISCHE abneigung gegen holland!?


----------



## choose!! (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

.....komme gerade vom Spiel Holland - Portugal!
Das Spiel war der absolute Hammer.....
....und letztendlich mit dem verdienten Sieger...
#6


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

habe endlich wieder mal Punkte bekommen :q

England-Equador        8 Punkte

Portugal-Niederlande 10 Punkte


also wenn das so weiter gehen würde wäre das echt super.

Ich hatte ja mal wären der Gruppenspiele nur Müll getippt.

Ich war zuerst mit auf Rang 3 dann bis Rang 600 wieder abgerutscht  und jetzt wieder bei 200

mal schauen wie es weiter geht.Sind ja immerhin noch mehrere Spiele.


----------



## petrikasus (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Die 10 Punkte für Portugal-Niederlande bekäme ich auch, wenn jemand die Tabelle aktuallisieren würde? Wann wird denn das gemacht?


----------



## ChrisHH (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Nikita schrieb:
			
		

> die Hinweise stehen da nämlich schon von Amfang an...tja Pech gehabt....


Standen sie nicht


			
				Dok vom 22.6. schrieb:
			
		

> @DOK wie ist das jetzt mit den 1/8 finale usw. 90 minuten Tip abgeben?
> 
> Gute Frage, ich würde eigentlich sagen, bis max zum Elfmeterschießen?! Obwohl das ja auch noch dazu gehört?
> 
> Bis Morgen steht das fest.



Der K.o.-Runden Hinweis wurde erst nach oder am letzten Freitag hinzugefügt... 
Also nicht gleich so auf Oberlehrer ggü anderen Boardies machen

WAS MICH ABER INTERESSIERT: WANN MACHT DAS SYSTEM DIE *AUTOMATISCHE* SPIELAUSWERTUNG VOM PORTUGAL-SPIEL:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> Die 10 Punkte für Portugal-Niederlande bekäme ich auch, wenn jemand die Tabelle aktuallisieren würde? Wann wird denn das gemacht?



... gerade passiert


----------



## Der Dachs (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Portugal-Niederlande 2:0 GETIPPT gibtes da nicht 8 punkte ,habe nur *5* bekommen


----------



## Jui (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

#d#d#d#d#d#d
Leider nein,
bei einem 2-1 o. 3-2. o.ä. gab es 8 Punkte so wie bei meinereiner. Da Du eine Differenz von zwei Toren getippt hattest, leider nur 5 P.
Grüße
Jui


----------



## Lionhead (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Der Dachs schrieb:
			
		

> Portugal-Niederlande 2:0 GETIPPT gibtes da nicht 8 punkte ,habe nur *5* bekommen


 
Hallo Dachs

nein, 8 gibt es nur bei richtiger Tendenz und Tordifferenz.#h 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Der Dachs (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

??????
Erstmal danke für die Antworten.....
Bin trotzdem noch am Grübeln:-(
Spiel ging 1:0 aus, habe 2:0 getippt, macht summa su marum 1 Tor unterschied(=Tordifferenz??). Bin nicht der Fußballprofi, also bitte noch mal für blöde!!!!Ich versteh dat nicht.......


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Du hast darauf getippt, dass das Spiel mit 2 Toren Unterschied endet (2:0)! 
Tatsächlich gab es aber nur ein Tor Unterschied (1:0)!

Hättest du 18:17 getippt hättest du 8 Punkte gehabt weil du die Tordifferenz richtig getippt hättest... so nur 5, weil du nur den Sieger richtig vorausgesehen hattest nicht aber die Tordifferenz.


----------



## Der Dachs (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ENDLICH ich hab es!!!!!!!!!#6 
Danke dir, endlich verstanden #6 
Super, okay somit 5 Punkte alles klar.


----------



## taildancer (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

in die top 100 komm ich noch...hab ich in den letzten tagen von 400 nochwas auf 103 hochgekämpft!sauber...


----------



## Nikita (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ja ich wollte eigentlich in die Punkteränge....aber als 25. hab ich jetzt wohl keine Chance mehr......ich werd gar net mehr auf meine Platzierung achten....


----------



## petrikasus (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Wie wäre es, als Zusatztip die gelben und gelb-roten Karten für die Spiele zu tippen|uhoh: :q ? Hätte nach dem Spiel Portugal-Niederlande für überaschende Ergebnisse gesorgt.


----------



## taildancer (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

SCHALALAAAA...platz 83!


----------



## Alf Stone (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Da hat meine Wahrsagerkugel mich mal wieder nicht belogen. Ich dachte aber schon ich habe micht heute getäuscht.  
Aber wann das 1:0 fällt ist ja egal... 
10 Punkte somit. Juhu...


----------



## Blackmax (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

oje... ich hab mich vertippt... geht das rückgängig?
4:0 für Ghana |kopfkrat

vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht... wer weiß was die "ghanaläääsen" so drauf haben...
wenn ghana morgen gewinnt, dürft ihr mich vergöttern

basti


----------



## mot67 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

muss nur mal kurz meine neue sig testen |supergri |supergri


----------



## Rotauge (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Sehr gute Signatur, aber ein wenig groß


----------



## Lionhead (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Nikita schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich wollte eigentlich in die Punkteränge....aber als 25. hab ich jetzt wohl keine Chance mehr......ich werd gar net mehr auf meine Platzierung achten....


 
Oh, eine Dose Mitleid bitte für den Herrn aus dem Land, das wo die WM nur aus dem Fernseher kennen tut.:m 

Jan "LIonhead"

P.S: Ich bin momentan irgendwo bei Platz 350.


----------



## mot67 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

nu sollte es passen


----------



## taildancer (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

verdammt...vergessen zu tippen...NEIN NEIN NEIN


----------



## petrikasus (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

wieder einen 10er gemacht und keiner aktualisiert die Tabelle. Das bringt mich noch eher um als das Fußballspiel selbst ....


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@Karsten
die hab ich vor ca. 10 Minuten aktualisiert.... das Spiel muss halt erstmal aus sein, bevor wir die Ergebnisse eintragen können :q :q


----------



## ThomasRö (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Jawohl gestern richtig Ukraine gegen Schweiz und heute richtig Brasilien gegen Ghana getippt. Schuuuuuuuuuuuuuub nach vorne ^^


----------



## Der-Hechter (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

|laola:


----------



## Lachsy (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

boh wat sind die spiele grauenhaft. :v 

heute mal wieder 5 punkte reingeholt.
schade hätte Ghana wenigstens ein Tor gewünscht

mfg Lachsy


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> schade hätte Ghana wenigstens ein Tor gewünscht
> mfg Lachsy


 
Ich auch, sch... was auf die Punkte!#c


----------



## mot67 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

so, 1-1, bitte tore schiessen bis zur verlängerung einstellen


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Scheiss auf die punkte . wir sind weiter , das zählt


----------



## Talbot (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Die punkte hab ich schon in der 1. Halbzeit vergessen, und nach dem 1:0 nur noch gefiebert, hat geholfen#6.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

wenigstens hab ich 5 Punkte bekommen.
Hauptsache DEUTSCHLAND WIRD WELTMEISTER


----------



## Nikita (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

man was war mit den Argentiniern los???
warn die Deutschen wirklich so gut??
...na es scheint so....Deutschland wird die WM gewinnen...warum?
weil den deutschen EHRGEIZ niemand stoppen kann!!!
that's the one and only answer


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

0 Punkte für mich .....
aber sch****egal !!! :m
Hauptsache gewonnen !!!! #6
|laola:|laola:


----------



## mot67 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

bei mir geht auch nix mehr 

hauptsache die portugiesen fliegen heut noch raus, auf das ewige auf dem boden rumgewälze und rumlamentieren hab ich echt keinen bock mehr.
go england go!


----------



## Alf Stone (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Mal bitte meine 10 Punkte eintragen. War nen typisches 0:0, das hab ich natürlich schon lange gewusst...


----------



## Alf Stone (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				mot67 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir geht auch nix mehr
> 
> hauptsache die portugiesen fliegen heut noch raus, auf das ewige auf dem boden rumgewälze und rumlamentieren hab ich echt keinen bock mehr.
> go england go!


Seh ich auch so, echt unsympathisch!
War in meinen Augen auch nie ne rote Karte, aber die ZDF-Flachzange hatts natürlich wieder am besten gesehen. Die Karte gab es aus meiner Sicht auch für den laschen Schubser vom Pitbull. Aber wir sind doch nicht beim Halma!
Warum werden bei ner WM eigentlich keine WM-tauglichen Reporter vom Sender gestellt?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Mist....
War mir sicher, dass es 0:0 aus geht, aber, da ich nach Alphabet tippe, habe ich doch bei England eine Eins gesetzt.
Dachte, dass die wenigstens heute wissen, wo das Tor steht.


----------



## HD4ever (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

hör bloß auf .....
liege immer knapp daneben und Punktausbeute absolut gegen null .... :c #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Jo, im Viertelfinale hatte ich auch nicht einen richtigen Tipp :-(((


----------



## Barschfreak (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hi 

also ich mein der Rooney hat dem Portugiesen doch voll in 
die Klöten getreten!:q :q :q 

Ich hasse diese sch*** Portugiesen!
Besonders diesen Cristiano Ronaldo oder wie der heißt...

Der hat ja sogar geheult als Khalid Boularouz in voll in die Wade getreten hat(NICE ONE; WEITER SO).
Sry, aber ICH HASSE PORTUGAL.(Bin auch Engländer:q :q :q )

Naja jetzt sind die "three lions"ja draussen.:c :c :c 

Naja und als der sch** Portugiesen-Fan gesacht von meiner Klasse gesacht hat: ha 
England is draussen:BLAM FAUST IN DIE GOSCHE#6 #6 #6 

Barschfreak


----------



## Lionhead (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Barschfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> also ich mein der Rooney hat dem Portugiesen doch voll in
> die Klöten getreten!
> ...


|abgelehn |peinlich |abgelehn |peinlich 
Junger Mann, ist es möglich, daß du schon am frühen Nachmittag illegale Halluzinogene konsumierst. 
Du schreibst hier über die Anwendung von Gewalt, weil jemand einer anderen Meinung ist, als du. 
Was machst du, wenn der Portugiesen-Fan morgen mit zwei Freunden zurückkommt und auch BLAM -macht?
Gewalt ist keine Lösung. Aber das mußt du wohl erst noch lernen.

Hast du vielleicht noch ein sachliches Statement zum Spiel?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Barschfreak (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

1.ICH BIN NICHT DROGENSÜCHTIG#6 .
2.DER WIRD NET ZURÜCKKOMMEN#h .
3WOLLTE ER ES DRAUF ANKOMMEN LASSEN(HAB IHN GEWARNT)#d 
WENN ER MEINT DEN COOLEN ZU MACHEN,MUSS ER BEI MIR MIT SOWAS RECHNEN.:r 
4.ER IS EIN EINGEBILDETES ARSCH****:r 

Das dazu 

barschfreak#h #h


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

schließe mich dem Jan mal an ....
auch wenn du erst 14 bist kannst mal ruhig trotz Pisa-Flaute mal überlegen wie und was du hier textest :m


----------



## Lionhead (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Barschfreak schrieb:
			
		

> 1.ICH BIN NICHT DROGENSÜCHTIG#6 .
> 2.DER WIRD NET ZURÜCKKOMMEN#h .
> 3WOLLTE ER ES DRAUF ANKOMMEN LASSEN(HAB IHN GEWARNT)
> WENN ER MEINT DEN COOLEN ZU MACHEN,MUSS ER BEI MIR MIT SOWAS RECHNEN.
> ...


 
Fang schon mal an zu trainieren, wenn du jedes A...loch verprügeln willst.

Außerdem ist deine Sichtweise sehr subjektiv, wenn du solche Unsportlichkeiten, wie die von Rooney gutheißt, dann  bist du ja vielleicht selber kein Vorbild.
Jetzt stell dich mal vor den Spiegel, verwarne dich und wenn du deine Meinung nicht geändert hast, mußt du  dich wohl selber zusammenschlagen. #q 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Barschfreak (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

so...

hab jetzt mal getippt(2:1),
habe aber leider vergessen, das die Verlängerung+ Elfmeterschießen nicht mitzählt:r 
so ein Mist, naja, vielleicht klappts beim Nächsten Mal#c #c #c 


Barschfreak


----------



## Barschfreak (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

JUUUUHUUUUU:q :q :q 

Hab das erste mal richtig getippt!!!
Habe 2:0 Frankreich getippt, rausgekommen ist 1:0.



Hoffentlich gewinne Ich was!!

Echt ein tolles Tipsspiel
das sollte das AB euch in 2 jahren bei der EM machen.

Hut ab, echt eine tolle Sache#6 #6 #6 

Barschfreak


----------



## HD4ever (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

endlich mal wieder ein paar points nach langer Durststrecke ... |rolleyes
aber zu schlecht getippt bei allen Achel-, Viertelfinalen und nix mehr Chance nach ganz oben :c


----------



## Barschfreak (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

HD4ever

was hast du denn getippt(rrrrr...Konkurenz:q :q :q )???


Barschfreak


----------



## HD4ever (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Barschfreak schrieb:
			
		

> HD4ever
> 
> was hast du denn getippt(rrrrr...Konkurenz:q :q :q )???
> 
> ...



1:0 für france :m


----------



## Richie (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Barschfreak schrieb:
			
		

> JUUUUHUUUUU:q :q :q
> 
> Hab das erste mal richtig getippt!!!
> Habe 2:0 Frankreich getippt, rausgekommen ist 1:0.
> ...


 
Wird schwer sich von Platz 1180 noch hochzuarbeiten:q


----------



## Der-Hechter (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

mist. mist.


----------



## Barschfreak (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hi

Hab Portugal-Deutschland 1:2 getippt
Wäre aber der Meinung Ich hätte für Achtel+Viertelfinale 
auch getippt, und obohl ich tatsächlich getippt
hab, stand da KEIN TIPP!!!

Wie ist sowas möglich???

Ich HAB DOCH GETIPPT#q #q #q 

Wurde Ich veräppelt?|krach: 

Barschfreak


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

na wenigstens noch mal nen paar points eingesammelt nach meinen Viertelfinalpleiten .....
mal schauen was am Ende rauskommt !
Glückwunsch den 2en mit über 300 Punkten #r


----------



## ÖSI 52 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> na wenigstens noch mal nen paar points eingesammelt nach meinen Viertelfinalpleiten .....
> mal schauen was am Ende rauskommt !
> Glückwunsch den 2en mit über 300 Punkten #r



Warum den 2en?

Heute TEN points !


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

na gut ... dann seit ihr schon mal 3 ! :m


----------



## Nikita (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

naja...10. also....und das obwohl ich das Spiel Brasilien gegen Frankreich (das ich im Übrigen 0:1 tippen wollte) nicht getippt habe....sonst wäre ich 5. geworden und hätte einen gewissen HD4ever noch locker eingeholt....ich glaub ich geh wieder schlafen..grrrrrrrrrrrrrr



edit: gratulation an Ösi...wenigstens einer von uns hats geschafft!!!


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ok ... ich gebs zu ... die Ösis haben sich besser geschlagen als deren Fußballmannschaft ... :m
hatte mich aber eigendlich schon abgeschrieben nach meiner langen Durststrecke ... |uhoh: ... aber doch noch wieder auf Platz 5 gekämpft :q


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

ja komisch ... #c einige die 1-2 Tipps weniger haben |kopfkrat
aber danke euch allen :m


----------



## ÖSI 52 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

|bla: 





			
				Nikita schrieb:
			
		

> naja...10. also....und das obwohl ich das Spiel Brasilien gegen Frankreich (das ich im Übrigen 0:1 tippen wollte) nicht getippt habe....sonst wäre ich 5. geworden und hätte einen gewissen HD4ever noch locker eingeholt....ich glaub ich geh wieder schlafen..grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> edit: gratulation an Ösi...wenigstens einer von uns hats geschafft!!!



Hallo Nikita

dir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 10ten, ich dachte schon du läßt mich alleine kämpfen.

Wir könnten unseren deutschen Freunde folgendes anbieten:

Sie zeigen uns einige Tricks beim Angeln und wir sagen ihnen wie die nächsten Spiele enden !

                   Ein dickes Petri
                                         ÖSI 52


----------



## Pernod (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ok ... ich gebs zu ... die Ösis haben sich besser geschlagen als deren Fußballmannschaft ... :m
> hatte mich aber eigendlich schon abgeschrieben nach meiner langen Durststrecke ... |uhoh: ...* aber doch noch wieder auf Platz 5 gekämpft* :q


 
Und mich damit auf den undankbaren 6. Platz verwiesen.  

Was soll`s. Ich verzeihe dir. :q


----------



## mot67 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Barschfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Hab Portugal-Deutschland 1:2 getippt
> Wäre aber der Meinung Ich hätte für Achtel+Viertelfinale
> ...



was ähnliches ist mir auch passiert, hab die beiden letzten spiele getippt und dann einmal auf "mein tipp" gedrückt, leider wohl nur einmal, man hätte pro spiel klicken müssen... 
ich war aber sowieso schon aus dem rennen 

glückwunsch allen gewinnern #6


----------



## Jui (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

@Gewinner
Herzliche Glückwünsche an die Gewinner des Tip-Spiels. Leider bin ich nur auf Platz 49 gelandet. Meine Tips waren gut |uhoh: , aber gespielt haben sie nicht danach|kopfkrat . Aber es gibt vielleicht ein Nächstes mal. 
Na dann bis zur EM 2008
Jui


----------



## Nikita (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				ÖSI 52 schrieb:
			
		

> |bla:
> 
> Hallo Nikita
> 
> ...





jupp....und vielleicht sieht man sich ja bei der EM in Österreich!!!
ich werd auf aller Fälle ein paar Spiele auf der Leinwand verfolgen und wer weiß vll. bekomm ich ja auch ein paar Karten:l


----------



## Wasserstall (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Ich muss zugeben, ich habe viel Glück gehabt 
Am besten war aber der Samstag. Mit meinen Jungs sind wir zum Aalangeln gegangen. Haben das Spiel im Radio angehört. Dann haben zuerst die Portugiesen in der 88. Minute noch das 3:1 gemacht (mein Tipp), danach haben 2 Aale (57, 61) und ein kleiner Wels gebissen. #:
Ich hoffe, es gibt zur EM wieder ein Tippspiel, war echt super, Danke allen Mitspielern


----------



## tapaesser (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Jui schrieb:
			
		

> @Gewinner
> Herzliche Glückwünsche an die Gewinner des Tip-Spiels. Leider bin ich nur auf Platz 49 gelandet. Meine Tips waren gut |uhoh: , aber gespielt haben sie nicht danach|kopfkrat . Aber es gibt vielleicht ein Nächstes mal.
> Na dann bis zur EM 2008
> Jui


Guckst du mal28          *tapaesser* 

*lol**

Auch von mir ein Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner.


----------



## Jui (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du mal28 *tapaesser*
> 
> *lol**
> 
> Auch von mir ein Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner.


 
Auch Dir gelten meine untertänigsten Glückwünsche.
*tapa, Du bist ein Tipgott !*


----------



## Chicago Angler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Auch von Glueckwuensche an die Gewinner!


----------



## ÖSI 52 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Der-Hechter schrieb:
			
		

> mist. mist.



Gratulation zum 3ten,
Du wolltest doch gewinnen?
Die WM hatte 64 Spiele, da darf man am Ende nicht schwächeln.

Es glaubt ja keiner,aber wir ÖSIS haben Ahnung vom Fussball.
(auch wenns am Platz noch keiner gesehen hat)

Ich hatte nicht gedacht dass ich dich noch kriege !


                 Gruß aus Hessen


----------



## NorbertF (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Platz 174.
Dafür dass ich echt keine Ahnung hab find ich das ganz gut  
Glückwunsch an die Gewinner. :m #6


----------



## Yupii (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch. Leider haben so einige Mannschaften in der Vorrunde, besonders unsere beiden Endspielteilnehmer:r, meine Ergebnisse manipuliert, dass es nicht ganz für mich gereicht hat:c|supergri


----------



## SuperMario (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Das Ganze ging doch eh nicht mit rechten Dingen zu  
oder wie erklärt ihr euch sowas hier: |kopfkrat #d ;+


----------



## Juthoje (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Find ich auch seltsam, habe Deutschland - Portugal 3:1 getippt, aber nach dem Spiel stand dort mit einmal "Kein Tip" |kopfkrat  Aber ist egal, für einen Spitzenplatz hätte es trotzdem nicht gereicht :c  Aber ich wäre zumindest unter den Top 100 gewesen #h


----------



## Der-Hechter (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

naja besser als nix.:m
 wie komme ich den nun an einen preis?|kopfkrat
bekomme ich doch auf platz drei oder?
|supergri#h


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

würd mich ja auch interessieren ... |supergri
irgendwie is die Rangliste ja gleich weg gewesen von der Forum Startseite ...


----------



## Der-Hechter (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> würd mich ja auch interessieren ... |supergri
> irgendwie is die Rangliste ja gleich weg gewesen von der Forum Startseite ...


jap bin ja mal gespannt#c


----------



## oknel (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				Der-Hechter schrieb:
			
		

> jap bin ja mal gespannt#c




so, hier ist dein preis:

*knuddel*

herzlichen glückwunsch und viel spass beim nächstenmal

gruss


----------



## Der-Hechter (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				oknel schrieb:
			
		

> so, hier ist dein preis:
> 
> *knuddel*
> 
> ...


ohhh daaanke#t
|kopfkrat naja egal


----------



## ArturO (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hätte ich beim letzen Spiel richtig getippt und alle anderen richtige Tendenz gehabt, so hätte ich es noch unter die top5 geschafft.
Ich habe nunmehr den 9. Platz ! 
Ein Ergebnis das ich mir zuvor so nie zugetraut habe. 
Nichts desto Trotz meine Hochachtung vor den Tippgöttern ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

So, hier die offiziellen "Gewinner" mit der erreichten Punktzahl:
1 Wasserstall: 310 
2 ÖSI 52: 307 
3 Der-Hechter: 302 
4 Wümmefischer: 297 
5 HD4ever: 291 

Jetzt sind wir gerade dabei einen Versender für die überlangen Rutenpakete zu suchen, hat da jemand Plan über wen man das am kostengüsntigsten machen kann???


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

*DPD Versand !!!!
*Sperrgutzuschlag erst ab 1,75m - Rute kostet was von ca 6-8 EUR ....
shopsuche unter www.dpd.de
( freu mich schon :q )


----------



## sammycr65 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Glückwunsch an die 5 Glücklichen! #6 

Bin leider nur unter den 1. Hundert gelandet, also weit weg
von jeglicher Siegchance #d


----------



## The Ghost (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch an die 5 Glücklichen! #6



Dem kann man sich nur anschließen!
|schild-g 


mfg The Ghost#h


----------



## marlouangeln (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die " 5 " Gewinner. Ihr habt es verdient. Ich hatte als Ziel unter die Top 100 zu kommen und bin unter die Top 60 gekommen. Nochmals Glückwunsch.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir an die Gewinner.
Hat echt Spass gemacht.Mit meinem 41. Rang als Antifussballer bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## petrikasus (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Wo finde ich die Rangliste? Ich war im Urlaub und weiss von nix wo ich stehe!?!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

schade das es für schnapszahlen nichts gibt.werde mir selber einen genehmigen.herzlichen glückwunsch und toll toll toll.gruß aus der hauptstadt bin wech zum wannsee.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hallo Petrikasus!
1.Seite Gewinnspiele/Preisausschreiben,dann direkt auf zum Tippspiel, und schon kannst du dir die Rangliste ansehen.
Gruss Schwedenfahrer


----------



## petrikasus (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Danke Schwedenfahrer!!!

Rang 57! Ich bin entzückt von meiner Leistung! ;-))


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

mhm ....  |kopfkrat
nicht das ich mich erdreisten will zu drängeln ...... #d
aber irgendwie dachte ich das müßte ja bald mal was kommen ... #c
is ja nun schon nen paar Tage her .... |kopfkrat


----------



## Der-Hechter (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> mhm ....  |kopfkrat
> nicht das ich mich erdreisten will zu drängeln ...... #d
> aber irgendwie dachte ich das müßte ja bald mal was kommen ... #c
> is ja nun schon nen paar Tage her .... |kopfkrat



#chier ist auch noch nix#c


----------



## netzeflicker (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hallo Ich war auch dabei leider nur auf Platz 388 #daber es war eine Tolle WM von mir aus sollte die alle 4 Jahre hier stattfinden, wir sind doch gute Gastgeber #6und die Welt war gerne Gast bei Freunden#h
Allzeit Petri Heil Wünscht uns der Netzeflicker


----------



## Pikehunter2006 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

jo, des wor a gonz fondasdische We emm !


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

heute Post bekommen ....
ne schöne 3,3m Telerute mit -150g die ich fürs schwerere Grundangeln in Ehren halten werde. :m
vielen Dank !!! #6


----------



## Wümmefischer (17. August 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Mir hat der Postbote heute ebenfalls etwas gebracht... eine schöne Quantum Vector 740 RD Stationärrolle, die so aussieht, als sei sie für das Spinfischen wie geschaffen. Perfekt!

Vielen Dank dafür an das Anglerboard-Team und an Zebco!!!


----------



## ÖSI 52 (26. August 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Herzlichen Dank für die millionen Glückwünsche, die aus aller Welt zu meinem 2ten eingingen !

Weiters möchte ich mich noch besonders bei Zebco für die gesponserte Traumrute bedanken. (365er Rhino - Feeder )

Mein besonderer Dank gilt Doc und Thomas die ihre wertvolle Zeit geopfert haben, mir dieses edle Teil persönlich zu übergeben.


----------



## Der-Hechter (28. August 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

So bin auch aus den Bergen zurück und hab ne neue rolle! Danke!:m Danke auch für das Feuerzeug und den Kuli:q.
Klasse sache das tipspiel!|wavey:


----------



## Wasserstall (7. September 2006)

*AW: Von Zebco und Anglerboard: Das Tippspiel zur WM*

Hallo,
komme gerade aus dem Dänemark-Familienurlaub zurück. Wir haben dort viele Barsche, 5 Dorsche und 4 Flundern gefangen. War insgesamt nicht so toll, aber wahrscheinlich ist Falster gut für einen Familien- aber nicht so gut für einen Angelurlaub. Zuhause habe ich dann aber meine neue Quantum Crypton Spin mit 3 Metern gesehen. Tolles Teil#6   Ich werde sie am Samstag an der Donau ausprobieren. Wenn was beißt, stelle ich die Bilder ein.
Vielen DAnk nochmal für das Tolle Gewinnspiel  
Wasserstall


----------

